# Tiffany sola/soleste



## rogersa

Hi everyone! My boyfriend and I drove to Michigan today to take a look at some engagement rings! I have photos so now we need help deciding! Its between the solitaire, soleste and sola. We are looking at 1.5-1.7 carats. You can tell which one my boyfriend loves! I feel like I would rather a white diamond for an engagement ring. So here are the pictures! Forgive my nails, and my weird looking pinky. It's not normally like that! 

The solitaire is 1.75, the sola is 1.7 and the soleste is 1.08. 
I would like a white diamond, but it's hard to not fall in LOVE with that sola!


----------



## kohl_mascara

I know this is just a technicality but Just to clear up any confusion...for those who don't know, the name "sola" was given to the cushion yellow diamond with a double halo when the yellow diamond line first debuted in October of last year.  Sometime earlier this year, maybe in march, Tiffany changed the name "sola" to soleste, so the name "sola" isn't used anymore. Not sure why, but I think it's because Tiffany already had a double halo line called the "soleste" and they combined the collections to perhaps avoid confusion? Anyway, just wanted to comment in case people were wondering why there are two names. I believe all diamond and gemstone, either cushion or round with double halos are part of the soleste collection.


----------



## ame

Oh man! I can see why you're torn! I cannot pick either!!! I LOVE that yellow on you, but I can see what you mean about preferring the white diamond for your e-ring.


----------



## katkrack

Thank you for clarifying kohl. I am a newbie and I was lost 

So are the carat weights on e haloed rings inclusive? Or is the carat weight just the center stone? I have to say, I always thought I wanted a solitaire until I saw the beauty of the haloed rings. Gorgeous!


----------



## rogersa

katkrack said:
			
		

> Thank you for clarifying kohl. I am a newbie and I was lost
> 
> So are the carat weights on e haloed rings inclusive? Or is the carat weight just the center stone? I have to say, I always thought I wanted a solitaire until I saw the beauty of the haloed rings. Gorgeous!



It's just the center stone. I do love the yellow, which drives me crazy because the decision is even harder! But I think if I had a white diamond in 1.5 or even 1.7 it would be even more amazing! I saw a picture in another thread on here of a 2.6, but i think that she had a larger finger size than me, and the ring looks about the same size on her that the yellow looks on me. So that could be a comparison. If that makes sense! We're thinking of going to the store by us at some point because they tend to have the white diamond in 1.5+


----------



## honeybeez

oh gosh, that 1.7rb looks so small when comparing it beside the solestes...


----------



## Phillyfan

They are all magnificent. But currently I am saving for a white diamond soleste as a RHR. So I'm a little biased but that would be my first choice!


----------



## nyc_cady

I'm loving the yellow diamond on your hand!!! It really pops!


----------



## kobe939

The yellow stunning looks stunning on you, gorgeous!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Np kattrack! 

Like I commented in your other thread...my answer is to get both lol. Well, one solitaire and the other soleste, not two Solestes even though they are different and of course not at the same time. Obviously I love the yellow diamond soleste. But this is a very personal decision. I agree the soleste can look very much like a cocktail ring and not like a traditional ering, but I don't always follow convention. Get whatever you are most comfortable with. I've always wanted two styles and was always torn between a halo or the classic solitaire. Personally, I think the solitaire looks best in 2+ carats unless you wear a size 2-4 ring.  The soleste is more bang for your buck and gets amazing finger coverage, not to mention being one of the most exquisite settings at Tiffany.  Get what you want and not what you think others want you to get or what may stay in style or is traditional or not. I think being bogged down by those thoughts is unnecessary. As long as you can see yourself loving and wearing that ring for the rest of your life, that's all that matters.  Even if you "fall out of love" with your ring down the road, you can always have the diamond reset by Tiffany or trade in/up for a different design, size, etc. so it's not permanent if you don't want it to be.


----------



## beachy10

I like the soleste!


----------



## sjunky13

I will be the odd one out and say I love the solitare. I have been ring shopping so much in the last few weeks. I almost got a halo. But most of my RHR are halos . I have re fallen in love with the classic solitate. You can put any band on it and your diamond really shines. 

The Soleste is gorgeous. But I love the classics lately.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

rogersa said:


> It's just the center stone. I do love the yellow, which drives me crazy because the decision is even harder! But I think if I had a white diamond in 1.5 or even 1.7 it would be even more amazing! I saw a picture in another thread on here of a 2.6, but i think that she had a larger finger size than me, and the ring looks about the same size on her that the yellow looks on me. So that could be a comparison. If that makes sense! We're thinking of going to the store by us at some point because they tend to have the white diamond in 1.5+



LOL that was me! I wear a size 9, the yellow actually looks huge on you and it suits your skin tone, but I personally love the white soleste! Either choice is gorgeous


----------



## dustgirl

All are beautiful choices. I was looking at the white Soleste earlier this year when searching for an engagement ring. I fell in love with the photos of it on this forum actually. I looked at a white Soleste in a 1.5 carat size and I felt like the double halo took away from the sizable center stone - it seemed to get a little lost in the double halos. For me the Soleste is a great choice if you can only afford under 1 carat, as it really beefs up the finger coverage, or with the yellow diamond - it will still stand out no matter what! With such a nice sized center stone tho, it doesn't need the double halo. This is all just my opinion. I myself have just over 1.5 carat cushion with a single halo. Of your choices I would be very torn between the RB solitaire and the yellow Soleste. I saw a few yellow Solestes in person too and loved them, but I knew I wanted a white diamond - it's just more me. Do you know what kind of wedding band you want? That might help you make you decision. Whatever picture you find yourself looking at the most, or whichever ring you find yourself thinking about the most is probably the one that you want! That yellow Soleste looks amazing on your finger, but so does the classic RB Solitaire. Good luck with you decision.


----------



## rogersa

I think my boyfriends pictures are persuading me to like the yellow. But when I saw the picture posted of the larger white soleste I just about fell on the floor! I would love to have a yellow diamond pendant or something like that, but maybe not my engagement ring. Although, my boyfriend says that it stands out and so do we and he believes the ring is perfect for us! I would love it no matter what. I do feel like the solitaire is a bit plain for me. 

I love the swing band, but that may not work with the soleste, in which case I'd get the novo band. I can always start a stack with the swing as my rhr instead of one similar to an engagement ring.


----------



## LovesRings

I really love the yellow diamond. The color is great on your hand! Congrats!


----------



## twitspie

wow gorgeous rings!  

the yellow diamond is stunning...but I think it looks slightly too big?  I would go with either of the halos

Enjoy your time choosing and the experience   Can't wait to see your choice!


----------



## oogiewoogie

I prefer the white soleste & the solitaire.  The yellow does look stunning.. but if you're thinking down the road.. are you able to upgrade with a soleste as you can with the solitaire? 

Which one is calling out your name & gives you flutters whenever you see it?


----------



## etk123

If you guys are a "stand out" type of couple, I think the yellow is the obvious choice! If you wear a band with it there will be no mistaking it for a cocktail ring. Be yourself, not what someone else's idea of what a bride should be. Wear the ring that gives you the biggest smile! The yellow is stunning, how could you ever regret it?!


----------



## dustgirl

rogersa said:


> I think my boyfriends pictures are persuading me to like the yellow. But when I saw the picture posted of the larger white soleste I just about fell on the floor! I would love to have a yellow diamond pendant or something like that, but maybe not my engagement ring. Although, my boyfriend says that it stands out and so do we and he believes the ring is perfect for us! I would love it no matter what. I do feel like the solitaire is a bit plain for me.
> 
> I love the swing band, but that may not work with the soleste, in which case I'd get the novo band. I can always start a stack with the swing as my rhr instead of one similar to an engagement ring.


 
Ultimately it has to be a ring you love, but I do think it's nice if both and your man love your ring. I picked mine out, but I did take my boyfriends opinion and taste into consideration. I wanted him to approve of it too. I love my ring and he's proud of it.


----------



## neenabengal

All are lovely but my preference would be the white soleste.  What a lovely choice to have!


----------



## lanasyogamama

kohl_mascara said:


> Np kattrack!
> 
> Like I commented in your other thread...my answer is to get both lol. Well, one solitaire and the other soleste, not two Solestes even though they are different and of course not at the same time. Obviously I love the yellow diamond soleste. But this is a very personal decision. I agree the soleste can look very much like a cocktail ring and not like a traditional ering, but I don't always follow convention. Get whatever you are most comfortable with. I've always wanted two styles and was always torn between a halo or the classic solitaire. Personally, I think the solitaire looks best in 2+ carats unless you wear a size 2-4 ring.  The soleste is more bang for your buck and gets amazing finger coverage, not to mention being one of the most exquisite settings at Tiffany.  Get what you want and not what you think others want you to get or what may stay in style or is traditional or not. I think being bogged down by those thoughts is unnecessary. As long as you can see yourself loving and wearing that ring for the rest of your life, that's all that matters.  Even if you "fall out of love" with your ring down the road, you can always have the diamond reset by Tiffany or trade in/up for a different design, size, etc. so it's not permanent if you don't want it to be.





oogiewoogie said:


> I prefer the white soleste & the solitaire.  The yellow does look stunning.. but if you're thinking down the road.. are you able to upgrade with a soleste as you can with the solitaire?
> 
> Which one is calling out your name & gives you flutters whenever you see it?



I agree with the point in both these posts that you have to go with what YOUR heart says.  I hate seeing people go with the highest vote on these things, it should be about what makes your heart sing.

I think the solitaire looks great on you, and I still love my solitaire 12 years later, but I don't think you can go wrong with any of these rings!


----------



## whoops

Yellow diamond soleste makes my heart flutter each time I see it!

But go with what makes your heart happiest! From the sound of it and your previous posts, the white center is the one you seem to be most leaning towards.


----------



## rogersa

lanasyogamama said:
			
		

> I agree with the point in both these posts that you have to go with what YOUR heart says.  I hate seeing people go with the highest vote on these things, it should be about what makes your heart sing.
> 
> I think the solitaire looks great on you, and I still love my solitaire 12 years later, but I don't think you can go wrong with any of these rings!



It's hard because I do love the yellow, and I love how much my boyfriend loves it. But I've never tried on a white 1.5 +, only 1.2, so I think we will go in to the store by us and try to make a decision in the next few months. I don't want to upgrade to a white diamond later. Whatever I get is going to be my engagement ring forever. I don't like the idea of upgrading personally.


----------



## ahertz

I think you should go for white.  If you were really wanting a yellow diamond all along (like Kohl was) than I'd say go for the yellow. But since you want something more traditional, I really think you'll end up being happier over time with the white.


----------



## Miss Kris

rogersa said:


> It's hard because I do love the yellow, and I love how much my boyfriend loves it. But I've never tried on a white 1.5 +, only 1.2, so I think we will go in to the store by us and try to make a decision in the next few months. I don't want to upgrade to a white diamond later. Whatever I get is going to be my engagement ring forever. I don't like the idea of upgrading personally.



Stick with the white.  While colored stones are popular as e-rings now, I'm not sure if that will be the case years from now.  Being that you will never look to upgrade, I would stay with white. Plus, you sound not completely sold on yellow, and when spending that much, you should be absolutely sure.


----------



## sjunky13

If you do not ever want to upgrade. I really strongly suggest you consider the solitare a little more. Will you tire of the double halo in a few years? I know I would. But not a solitare. i too thought they were plain and boring and wanted a cushion halo. 

You should try on wedding bands for all of the rings and of course get what you love. 
And yes please get what you love, not us nor your fiance likes!


----------



## rogersa

sjunky13 said:
			
		

> If you do not ever want to upgrade. I really strongly suggest you consider the solitare a little more. Will you tire of the double halo in a few years? I know I would. But not a solitare. i too thought they were plain and boring and wanted a cushion halo.
> 
> You should try on wedding bands for all of the rings and of course get what you love.
> And yes please get what you love, not us nor your fiance likes!



I do sometimes worry that but I love the large look. If we were to get the solitaire, we would be going to Spence diamonds, in which case we could get a 3ct or closer to it. But I still feel its a bit plain


----------



## oogiewoogie

rogersa said:


> I do sometimes worry that but I love the large look. If we were to get the solitaire, we would be going to Spence diamonds, in which case we could get a 3ct or closer to it. But I still feel its a bit plain




Holly Schmollee.. if you'd be able to get a 3ct solitaire w/ the specs you'd want... you could always dress it up with different bands.  Or even getting a full eternity to go with it.  The possibilities are endless!   Wow.. how exciting!   (not to add anymore stress to your decision.. lol)


----------



## rogersa

oogiewoogie said:
			
		

> Holly Schmollee.. if you'd be able to get a 3ct solitaire w/ the specs you'd want... you could always dress it up with different bands.  Or even getting a full eternity to go with it.  The possibilities are endless!   Wow.. how exciting!   (not to add anymore stress to your decision.. lol)



lol I know! I think I'll have to talk to my boyfriend. Because we like the warranty that Tiffany's has. Hmmm!


----------



## ame

rogersa said:


> I do sometimes worry that but I love the large look. If we were to get the solitaire, we would be going to Spence diamonds, in which case we could get a 3ct or closer to it. But I still feel its a bit plain



Right, but what if you're bored of the halo soon? Not everyone agrees with me here but I find those trendy and I do think they'll be "out" again soon. They're everywhere. They're not unique anymore. No one will know it's from Tiffany til you tell them.


----------



## SophiaLee

3 ct non Tiffany soiltaire hands down.


----------



## Blo0ondi

bothh are lovely i can see why you are torn.. i like the yellow on you alot


----------



## etk123

SophiaLee said:


> 3 ct non Tiffany soiltaire hands down.



This would be my personal choice!


----------



## lanasyogamama

A 3 ct solitaire wows me WAY more than any of the Tiffany's choices.

I just got a new WR for my 12 year old solitaire (2 CT) and I'm obsessed!  I'll try to add a pic later.


----------



## dustgirl

If a 3 ct solitaire is in the mix that would be my choice. Classic and beautiful. You need to go and see one on your hand to help you with your decision I think.


----------



## etk123

rogersa said:


> lol I know! I think I'll have to talk to my boyfriend. Because we like the warranty that Tiffany's has. Hmmm!



What exactly is the Tiffany warranty? It's referenced so much I've been wondering what it covers that makes it so exceptional.


----------



## rogersa

etk123 said:
			
		

> What exactly is the Tiffany warranty? It's referenced so much I've been wondering what it covers that makes it so exceptional.



What we like is that you get free cleaning and inspection whenever you want, and if a side stone falls out ( as long as you didn't bang it up or make it fall out) the repair it. Maybe I will go take a look at spence diamonds and take some pictures to add. A 3ct would be exceptional though. 
Maybe someone else can help with the rest of the warranty. I know it's for a lifetime though.


----------



## ame

Well, for the record, MOST jewelers will clean and inspect for free and many will polish for free also.  The jeweler that made it will also often honor any lost melee if you have pave on the ring.


----------



## Phillyfan

Does Tiffany only clean their engagement rings for free? Cause they charge to clean my silver jewelry.


----------



## acrowcounted

Hokaplan said:


> Does Tiffany only clean their engagement rings for free? Cause they charge to clean my silver jewelry.



Yes, only wedding sets I believe. I've also gotten them to clean my diamond bow ring while they were doing my ering and wedding band but I've only asked for that once. Silver cleanings are definitely at a fee unless you have a special relationship with the store (and maybe not even then).


----------



## ame

Now that's silly. If they're trying to sell you on service, they should seriously clean everything for free.


----------



## rogersa

ame said:
			
		

> Now that's silly. If they're trying to sell you on service, they should seriously clean everything for free.



I agree. They used to, but I heard something about them not being able to tell real from fake, but that's not true. Especially because some poor girl was turned away with a fake necklace. 

We've been talking and we might have actually agreed on the white soleste! But we have to see it in the actual size in real life first.


----------



## ame

Do not rush it. Make sure that's 1000% what you want. 

Because you might say now that you won't upgrade, but in 5 years you may want to, and then youll have to spend a FORTUNE to trade this up through Tiffany!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

i like the solitaire...very beautiful and classic


----------



## kohl_mascara

ame said:


> Do not rush it. Make sure that's 1000% what you want.
> 
> Because you might say now that you won't upgrade, but in 5 years you may want to, and then youll have to spend a FORTUNE to trade this up through Tiffany!



I agree


----------



## rogersa

ame said:
			
		

> Do not rush it. Make sure that's 1000% what you want.
> 
> Because you might say now that you won't upgrade, but in 5 years you may want to, and then youll have to spend a FORTUNE to trade this up through Tiffany!



Very good point... I don't see us getting engaged until at least the summer. So we have time to think about it. And I've loved the soleste style ever since it came out. We'll look at all of the rings again in person for sure. And with bands too!


----------



## ame

THAT is also very important. I don't know if the Soleste has a matching band, though one of those 1.5mm plain metro bands on either side would be TDF. But factor that in also. Youll be wearing at least two rings, in theory. so you want them to a) be comfortable and b) go together. 

Try everything you can try on your hand.


----------



## scarlet555

Still loving the solitaire.  Most important is what you two decide, will you like this soleste down the road?  I really thought you two wanted a solitare?


----------



## akimoto

etk123 said:


> What exactly is the Tiffany warranty? It's referenced so much I've been wondering what it covers that makes it so exceptional.



It's definitely not about the cleaning, that's just part of customer  service. The warranty is a guarantee, a promise on your purchase, that the Diamond is a natural diamond with each of the characteristics  stated on the Certificate: 
The Tiffany Diamond Certificate, backed by a Full Lifetime Warranty,  certifies the authenticity and integrity of your Tiffany diamond for a  lifetime

You can find out more and how they honor their promise here: http://au.tiffany.com/Shopping/Defa...n+6-cg+-c+-s+-r+-t+-ri+-ni+1-x+-pu+linkATD-f+

That's how you can trust their in-house certificates because if you can  prove that your diamond is not what it represents on your cert (Like get it inspected at GIA), you can  always return it- PLUS why would they even want to tarnish their hundred of years of reputation by not listing the exact specs of the diamond anyway? They have been around since 1837!!


----------



## rogersa

scarlet555 said:
			
		

> Still loving the solitaire.  Most important is what you two decide, will you like this soleste down the road?  I really thought you two wanted a solitare?



We're really torn. We're going to take a look and when we look we'll look at the solitaire in the sizes we'll be getting elsewhere, so that we actually know what it'll look like. I do love the solitaire, it's classic and simple and beautiful. But the soleste is so beautiful. But it is becoming less unique so that sort of throws me off. I know they are really popular and while I tend to be an "in" girl, I don't usually follow trends if that makes any sense. I'm usually the first few people. That sounds so silly... He really wants it to be from tiffanys, and he looked at someone's thread with a 3.4 (amazing!) and still preferred the soleste! But in person and on me, from him, that might change.


----------



## scarlet555

Many ppl like the soleste and the solitaire alike.  Some have both in fact.

I felt the halos were taking away from the center stone, that's why I liked the rb solitaire.  And rb are so sparkly compared to cushion cut soleste, but the cushions appear bigger for the same carat weight, jmo.


----------



## acrowcounted

I think you should just slow down and tKe time with your decision. You're still ~6 months out from a purchase so you have plenty of time. I would take a break from all the shopping and just come back to it when you're closer to being ready to buy. You were set on one style and now seem pretty taken by the halo design but will that still be true in three months? I would take a time out and start again fresh when you're ready to purchase. I think if you feel the same way about the soleste after being away from it for a while, you'll feel much more sure about your decision.


----------



## rogersa

acrowcounted said:
			
		

> I think you should just slow down and tKe time with your decision. You're still ~6 months out from a purchase so you have plenty of time. I would take a break from all the shopping and just come back to it when you're closer to being ready to buy. You were set on one style and now seem pretty taken by the halo design but will that still be true in three months? I would take a time out and start again fresh when you're ready to purchase. I think if you feel the same way about the soleste after being away from it for a while, you'll feel much more sure about your decision.



I think we want to try to decide now so that we have all these months to make sure it's what we want. I think if the center stone were large enough in a solitaire I would love it. But I worry about it scratching and again, it might not be from tiffanys and my boyfriend isn't sold on that... But we'll see why happens!


----------



## ame

Worry about what scratching? 

Whatever you pick now wont likely be available by the time you're paying. As in the exact ring/stone. So you'll be back to searching for an acceptable stone.


----------



## rogersa

ame said:
			
		

> Worry about what scratching?
> 
> Whatever you pick now wont likely be available by the time you're paying. As in the exact ring/stone. So you'll be back to searching for an acceptable stone.



I'm worried about getting a solitaire and the band being really scratched up etc 

Whenever he decides to propose, he'll be searching for the ring without me. So what we want to do now is just go in and agree on carat sizes and colour and clarity do when he looks he knows what to look for. 
I'm not going to know when he's actually looking so we want to sort it all out now. 

I've noticed that I'm pretty colour sensitive, so it'll be nice to agree on some specifics so it's easier for him  we do really love the soleste though, we've love it since we first saw it in yellow. But we are leaning towards the white diamond.


----------



## rogersa

I'm wondering about the comparison between the soleste and the HW micro pave.. So if we don't like the double halo then we'll move towards that. But it'll be a smaller center stone.


----------



## ame

Well, any ring will get scratched up with wear. That's just how it goes. Just get it polished every few months and don't wear it for housework, or anything that could really scratch it up.


----------



## imgg

rogersa said:


> I'm wondering about the comparison between the soleste and the HW micro pave.. So if we don't like the double halo then we'll move towards that. But it'll be a smaller center stone.



This is my two cents...if a 3 carat diamond solitaire is on the table I would definitely pick that!  You will get more bang for your buck if you don't buy the diamond at Tiffany's, which you're mainly paying for the name.  Get the setting their if you want to and if you want more ump, then dress it up with smaller diamonds, but not really necessary with that size of stone.

If you like halo's you may want to look at 2 carat size with a single halo, personally for me, looks a lot better than the double halos.

At the end of the day, you need to go with what you love.  I wouldn't worry about something going out of style etc.  Everything does eventually, just go with what you love and you can always upgrade later.


----------



## scarlet555

All rings scratch like Ame says.  Solitaire are not as high maintenance IMO, and that's why I like them. 

Pave ering are more high maintenance ring, more diamonds and therefore more risk of melee falling out, and repair.  But for people who like them, totally worth it. 

This is a fun time for you and your DBF, picking out Ering is a time to get to know each other and observe each other's views and patience and tolerance.

I mean, us women, how often do we change our mind about things and about rings.


----------



## rogersa

imgg said:
			
		

> This is my two cents...if a 3 carat diamond solitaire is on the table I would definitely pick that!  You will get more bang for your buck if you don't buy the diamond at Tiffany's, which you're mainly paying for the name.  Get the setting their if you want to and if you want more ump, then dress it up with smaller diamonds, but not really necessary with that size of stone.
> 
> If you like halo's you may want to look at 2 carat size with a single halo, personally for me, looks a lot better than the double halos.
> 
> At the end of the day, you need to go with what you love.  I wouldn't worry about something going out of style etc.  Everything does eventually, just go with what you love and you can always upgrade later.



I'm sort of feeling the same way about the 3 carat. However, I am young, and I definitely don't want anyone to think its fake, or like I'm just wearing a ring on that finger. I know the important people will know but wouldn't a 3 carat look fake in a sense? There is also a HW look a like at the same place as the Tiffany style that starts at 2.5 carats with the single halo. I'll try to go in today maybe to take a look at those.


----------



## ame

I personally think you shouldn't care what other people think. If you love it, and it's yours, who gives a rip. Wear it. Hell, a bonus to people thinking its fake is that maybe you won't get mugged.


----------



## rogersa

ame said:
			
		

> I personally think you shouldn't care what other people think. If you love it, and it's yours, who gives a rip. Wear it. Hell, a bonus to people thinking its fake is that maybe you won't get mugged.


lol that's a very good point!


----------



## dustgirl

rogersa said:


> I am young, and I definitely don't want anyone to think its fake, or like I'm just wearing a ring on that finger. I know the important people will know but wouldn't a 3 carat look fake in a sense?


 
Definitely do not worry about what other people think. You are the person who will be looking at it most. I choose higher quality (cut, clarity, color) over size and most of the poeple who see it can't tell that and would think it was small if they knew how much was spent. The majority of my friends have rings that were chosen for size only, so that's all they would see when they look at mine. I chose higher quality for me, not to impress others, and didn't want to sacrifice things like cut and clarity for a big rock to wow others. My ring only needs to wow me. I think maybe you haven't found your ring yet? It should definitely wow you to the point where you don't care what others (except your BF, lol) may think!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

rogersa said:


> I'm wondering about the comparison between the soleste and the HW micro pave.. So if we don't like the double halo then we'll move towards that. But it'll be a smaller center stone.



You should check out the HW one and maybe then you will realize 100% if the double halo is for you. I also thought the HW would beat the Tiffany Soleste for some reason but boy was I wrong!!! The HW we looked at was a 3ct in the micro pave cushion style and it looked like a 2ct, the halo was way too delicate that it actually looked like something was awkwardly around the stone instead of it looking like an actual halo! I was not impressed at all & the price for it was outrageous compared to the Tiffany's and the quality wasn't even any better!

I think a 3ct round that is a non-Tiffany would be gorgeous but at the same time I feel you because I also would think it is too simple and even with it being a 3ct round it will not out shine a bigger Soleste, because the Soleste has all of those full cut round diamonds around the center stone so the facetes are obviously way more than a single round stone no matter how big that round stone is, pave when done right will shimmer like crazy & outshine a lot of things, for example the SA at the Tiffany's we went to had a little over a 3ct Tiffany solitaire on herself and I asked to look at it while I still had the 2.62 Soleste on me and the Soleste was blinding us from all the sparkle that her solitaire got no attention from us! 

In the end get what you love and don't take our opinions to heart because you will be the one wearing that ring not us & trust me you don't want to regret it later, we obviously have mixed feelings being that we all have different taste as it should be so definitely go with your gut.


----------



## Miss Kris

imgg said:


> This is my two cents...if a 3 carat diamond solitaire is on the table I would definitely pick that!  You will get more bang for your buck if you don't buy the diamond at Tiffany's, which you're mainly paying for the name.  Get the setting their if you want to and if you want more ump, then dress it up with smaller diamonds, but not really necessary with that size of stone.
> 
> If you like halo's you may want to look at 2 carat size with a single halo, personally for me, looks a lot better than the double halos.
> 
> At the end of the day, you need to go with what you love.  I wouldn't worry about something going out of style etc.  Everything does eventually, just go with what you love and you can always upgrade later.




Side question...does Tiffany's allow you to buy a setting from them without the diamond?  I don't think I have heard of anyone doing that before..

Also, I agree with the double halo.  IMO, I like single halos on anything above a carat and the double for anything below.  To me, a carat or higher is big enough to stand alone / for a single halo...the double takes away from the center stone, though ring size would play in too


----------



## ame

Miss Kris said:


> Side question...does Tiffany's allow you to buy a setting from them without the diamond?  I don't think I have heard of anyone doing that before..



No. You cannot buy a stone or a setting separately from Tiffanys.


----------



## ahertz

There's also a whole lot of setting options between a double halo and a solitaire. I'd pick a 3ct in a simple pave setting, but there are thousands of choices!  A 3ct would never be boring in my mind. What about a Leon mege setting?


----------



## etk123

ahertz said:


> There's also a whole lot of setting options between a double halo and a solitaire. I'd pick a 3ct in a simple pave setting, but there are thousands of choices!  A 3ct would never be boring in my mind. What about a Leon mege setting?


----------



## rogersa

We went to spence tonight. They increased the price of the 3carat so it's just over the budget, but we fell in love with the 2 carat tiffany style setting. It's absolutely perfect! They have a great warranty which includes the diamond falling out! We will take a look at Leon but I think we've found the one. 
The picture is a 2 carat cz.


----------



## dustgirl

That's gorgeous! What are the specs if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Gimmethebag

If the 3 ct is out of budget, why not ask for a 2.5? 

I wouldn't stress out about it too much, since isn't your boyfriend a few months away from graduating/working full time? You have plenty of time to let everything sink in.


----------



## etk123

Oh my, that size is GORGEOUS!!! Do you have any more pics? It looks perfect!


----------



## rogersa

dustgirl said:
			
		

> That's gorgeous! What are the specs if you don't mind my asking?



It's a 2.0 carat, finger size just under 5, but the diamond is a cz so it's not real. They have the showcase filled and you can try them on on your own and then you look at the diamonds under a 10x microscope. We're really excited. 

We are definitely going to let it all set in. We agreed to get somewhere between 2 and 2.5


----------



## twitspie

stunning! it looks perfect on your finger!!


----------



## oogiewoogie

Nice finger coverage!!


----------



## rogersa

etk123 said:
			
		

> Oh my, that size is GORGEOUS!!! Do you have any more pics? It looks perfect!



Yes I do!


----------



## sooyang

I tried on that Tiffany setting at Spence, too!!  I love that setting - it somehow makes the center stone look bigger, although I wish the stone was set a tad higher like the T&Co. classic solitaire.  
I liked that the band isn't as thin as other tiffany styles I've seen.

I thought Spence was rather expensive compared to some US online diamond vendors like GoodOldGold, Brian Gavin, etc. even though diamonds at Spence do not have GIA/AGS certificates.  I did some search in Vancouver and Seattle but no B&M stores seemed to provide all the info I wanted to see =(  I really would like to order online but I am so scared.... =(  
I'd be interested to know what you decide to buy!!!


----------



## pandapharm

that 2ct has just the perfect finger coverage!! I am excited to see what you end up with. I think even being more of a "trendsetter" a large standalone solitaire will be more stunning and timeless than the soleste.


----------



## rogersa

sooyang said:
			
		

> I tried on that Tiffany setting at Spence, too!!  I love that setting - it somehow makes the center stone look bigger, although I wish the stone was set a tad higher like the T&Co. classic solitaire.
> I liked that the band isn't as thin as other tiffany styles I've seen.
> 
> I thought Spence was rather expensive compared to some US online diamond vendors like GoodOldGold, Brian Gavin, etc. even though diamonds at Spence do not have GIA/AGS certificates.  I did some search in Vancouver and Seattle but no B&M stores seemed to provide all the info I wanted to see =(  I really would like to order online but I am so scared.... =(
> I'd be interested to know what you decide to buy!!!



They do have GIA and I believe AGS, possibly? All are GIA, we actually spoke a lot about blue Nile and how bad a lot of there diamonds are because although they are GIA graded, they don't see the diamond, only the specs. 
I'm still not 100% though... I'll take a look at Leon and Brian Gavin and the soleste in a 1.5


----------



## sjunky13

rogersa said:


> They do have GIA and I believe AGS, possibly? All are GIA, we actually spoke a lot about blue Nile and how bad a lot of there diamonds are because although they are GIA graded, they don't see the diamond, only the specs.
> I'm still not 100% though... I'll take a look at Leon and Brian Gavin and the soleste in a 1.5


 

First of all, I love the solitare on you. I am in love with them again. Timless and if you have a great diamond. It is all you need.

Second, buying a diamond online is more work for the consumer, but you can get more bang for your buck. The store you are in of course is trashing Blue Nile, very bad taste, IMO. But what they said is not the case. They ( Blue Nile and GOG, James Allen etc..) do inspect the diamonds and make sure they are eye clean and check imperfections and details. They will make sure of this before the stone is sent out to you. I am speaking of all the known online loose diamond vendors. 
The stores do not want to loose your buisness,, so they will tell you online is bad. I was just diamond shopping and when I heard the store prices, I fell over. They are not used to savvy shoppers. But many people buy diamonds online now and they better get used to it . 
I think you should do some homework on diamonds. I know exactly how you feel! You want to rush and get the perfect ring. You should read up on diamonds and then get the perfect one for you in your price range. I would buy the best stone and they set it however U wanted it. You can have something custom made for you. 
 Good luck.


----------



## rogersa

sjunky13 said:
			
		

> First of all, I love the solitare on you. I am in love with them again. Timless and if you have a great diamond. It is all you need.
> 
> Second, buying a diamond online is more work for the consumer, but you can get more bang for your buck. The store you are in of course is trashing Blue Nile, very bad taste, IMO. But what they said is not the case. They ( Blue Nile and GOG, James Allen etc..) do inspect the diamonds and make sure they are eye clean and check imperfections and details. They will make sure of this before the stone is sent out to you. I am speaking of all the known online loose diamond vendors.
> The stores do not want to loose your buisness,, so they will tell you online is bad. I was just diamond shopping and when I heard the store prices, I fell over. They are not used to savvy shoppers. But many people buy diamonds online now and they better get used to it .
> I think you should do some homework on diamonds. I know exactly how you feel! You want to rush and get the perfect ring. You should read up on diamonds and then get the perfect one for you in your price range. I would buy the best stone and they set it however U wanted it. You can have something custom made for you.
> Good luck.



You're right, because I went in there not wanting a low colour and she was persuading me into not needing higher than an I, which I would like much higher. Same with me continuing to say I didn't want sI, but she kept showing them. 

We're pretty darn confused to say the least. We'll go in to tiffanys at some point, since that seems to be where we are most comfortable. 

I have always liked the Brian Gavin truth head... But not having a physical store to go into bothers me. 

Yes, definitely confused! I love that solitaire, but for us in trying to decide,
I keep thinking: ok, will I be upset and hurt if someone I know got the soleste? Yesssss, what about the solitaire? Probably a little bit, yes. And the bead set border? Yes. So I'm not sure where to go from there other than going in and comparing them. My concern is he wants to increase
The budget , I don't want to know what it is but I don't think I'm
Comfortable with the money being spent! anyway! I'm not sure how anyone else tried to narrow down decisions, but any ideas would be great. Of course we has time to think which will help a lot as well!


----------



## sooyang

rogersa said:


> They do have GIA and I believe AGS, possibly? All are GIA, we actually spoke a lot about blue Nile and how bad a lot of there diamonds are because although they are GIA graded, they don't see the diamond, only the specs.
> I'm still not 100% though... I'll take a look at Leon and Brian Gavin and the soleste in a 1.5



Really?  Maybe each store carries different stones...I've only been to the one in Vancouver.
As far as I know, they have GIA graduates and use GIA facetware software(or something like that) and use GIA color guidelines to assess the stones but they do not send the diamond to GIA for a GIA report.  The stones come with Spence's own report and MAYBE a gemscan report.

I might be wrong, I probably am, because last time I was there was quite some time ago, but I would ask to see a GIA report for the stone next time I am in the store or ask for GIA number so it can be viewed online.  It's amazing how some salespeople unintentionally say something they did not mean or don't know their stuff.

edit:

here's what I found from spence website:

"Every jeweller claims to have the best prices, but nobody can ever explain why they have the best prices. It&#8217;s pretty straightforward here at Spence. First, we cut out three layers of middlemen. Our buying office in Antwerp buys our diamonds directly; we import and distribute them to Spence stores as needed; and all our rings are manufactured in our Vancouver-based design studio. It&#8217;s a business model built on efficiency and quality control. And the fact that we handle these responsibilities in-house instead of paying someone else to do them means we can price our diamonds lower than those competitors with more traditional distribution chains."

...

"Shopping for diamonds can be both confusing and expensive if you don&#8217;t know what you&#8217;re looking at. Before you know it you find yourself being stretched beyond your budget by a salesperson that has no qualms about using what you don&#8217;t know against you. But Spence doesn&#8217;t operate that way. We make the process transparent by showing you the truth about the diamonds we sell. You get to see what they look like using top-of-line gemological instruments like Binocular microscopes for analyzing clarity, GIA Facetware Software for assessing cut, and Diamondlite illumination to give you a true read on colour.

Then, after giving you an unbiased look at the quality of your diamond, we back it up in writing with a rock solid Spence Guarantee. You&#8217;ll also receive a Spence Certificate which provides a permanent blueprint of your diamond, recording all the details of the cut, color and clarity as measured by the Gem Instruments. We even plot the natural inclusions that you can see through the microscope."

-------------------
While they do not say their stone isn't GIA certified, I think there isn't really a need to have a GIA facetware software for the customer to see the cut of the stone and Spence plotting the inclusions on the spot for the customer, and giving "a Spence Certificate which provides a permanent blueprint of your diamond, recording all the details of the cut, color and clarity as measured by the Gem Instruments" if the diamond is already GIA certified.


----------



## rogersa

sooyang said:
			
		

> Really?  Maybe each store carries different stones...I've only been to the one in Vancouver.
> As far as I know, they have GIA graduates and use GIA facetware software(or something like that) and use GIA color guidelines to assess the stones but they do not send the diamond to GIA for a GIA report.  The stones come with Spence's own report and MAYBE a gemscan report.
> 
> I might be wrong, I probably am, because last time I was there was quite some time ago, but I would ask to see a GIA report for the stone next time I am in the store or ask for GIA number so it can be viewed online.  It's amazing how some salespeople unintentionally say something they did not mean or don't know their stuff.
> 
> edit:
> 
> here's what I found from spence website:
> 
> "Every jeweller claims to have the best prices, but nobody can ever explain why they have the best prices. It&rsquo;s pretty straightforward here at Spence. First, we cut out three layers of middlemen. Our buying office in Antwerp buys our diamonds directly; we import and distribute them to Spence stores as needed; and all our rings are manufactured in our Vancouver-based design studio. It&rsquo;s a business model built on efficiency and quality control. And the fact that we handle these responsibilities in-house instead of paying someone else to do them means we can price our diamonds lower than those competitors with more traditional distribution chains."
> 
> ...
> 
> "Shopping for diamonds can be both confusing and expensive if you don&rsquo;t know what you&rsquo;re looking at. Before you know it you find yourself being stretched beyond your budget by a salesperson that has no qualms about using what you don&rsquo;t know against you. But Spence doesn&rsquo;t operate that way. We make the process transparent by showing you the truth about the diamonds we sell. You get to see what they look like using top-of-line gemological instruments like Binocular microscopes for analyzing clarity, GIA Facetware Software for assessing cut, and Diamondlite illumination to give you a true read on colour.
> 
> Then, after giving you an unbiased look at the quality of your diamond, we back it up in writing with a rock solid Spence Guarantee. You&rsquo;ll also receive a Spence Certificate which provides a permanent blueprint of your diamond, recording all the details of the cut, color and clarity as measured by the Gem Instruments. We even plot the natural inclusions that you can see through the microscope."
> 
> -------------------
> While they do not say their stone isn't GIA certified, I think there isn't really a need to have a GIA facetware software for the customer to see the cut of the stone and Spence plotting the inclusions on the spot for the customer, and giving "a Spence Certificate which provides a permanent blueprint of your diamond, recording all the details of the cut, color and clarity as measured by the Gem Instruments" if the diamond is already GIA certified.



Yeah you're right they must not be GIA then... So technically they are just independently grading them... That's not the impression we got. The "unbiased look" part made me laugh. Because it seemed like their job was to convince us that Tiffany's was awful. Yes, we know going to tiffanys we pay more for the time. But it's a Tiffany ring for crying out loud!


----------



## surfergirljen

rogersa said:


> We went to spence tonight. They increased the price of the 3carat so it's just over the budget, but we fell in love with the 2 carat tiffany style setting. It's absolutely perfect! They have a great warranty which includes the diamond falling out! We will take a look at Leon but I think we've found the one.
> The picture is a 2 carat cz.



This just makes me even more excited for my upgrade!!! I walked right out of VCA today empty handed so I could make sure we can swing it - I think this looks PERFECT on you!!


----------



## ame

I think this size looks AMAZING on you. I would consider online before you settle on spence. I don't like the sound of the "hard sell" they gave you. Dissuading you from competition is obviously salespitch but that is obnoxious. Esp the online thing. That's uneducated nonsense right there.  Blue Nile, James Allen, both are mostly dropshippers for diamonds, but you can find amazing stones through both. The fact that their selection is generally not in house is why they sometimes are lower cost, and the fact that their stones not being in house prevents them from identifying the good from the bad.  GOG is both a real store and an online presence. You can get a damn nice Tiffany setting replica by many of the majors out there. GOG does a great one and can get the Vatche one that is popular, I know BGD makes one also. The most "accurate" is Excel Diamonds but I personally don't care for the ownership of that one.


----------



## dustgirl

sooyang said:


> I tried on that Tiffany setting at Spence, too!!  I love that setting - it somehow makes the center stone look bigger, although I wish the stone was set a tad higher like the T&Co. classic solitaire.
> I liked that the band isn't as thin as other tiffany styles I've seen.
> 
> I thought Spence was rather expensive compared to some US online diamond vendors like GoodOldGold, Brian Gavin, etc. even though diamonds at Spence do not have GIA/AGS certificates.  I did some search in Vancouver and Seattle but no B&M stores seemed to provide all the info I wanted to see =(  I really would like to order online but I am so scared.... =(
> I'd be interested to know what you decide to buy!!!


I had the same experience diamond shopping in Vancouver. Went to Birks, Tiffany, Lucinda, and a few small private jewellers and couldn't get stats beyond the 4Cs from any of them. Ended up going the online route, which was scary, but we found a company I ended up trusting and I'm convinced we got way more bang for our buck than going with a B&M locally.


----------



## surfergirljen

I had a really good experience with Blue Nile's earrings - they came with RIDICULOUS paperwork, like more than my Tiffany's solitaire I think! They are stunning and you get pretty much every detail you could want from their website (almost too much, but it's fun to look and compare!)... the girls here could really help you narrow the PERFECT stone for you down like they did for me!


----------



## rogersa

rogersa said:
			
		

> Yeah you're right they must not be GIA then... So technically they are just independently grading them... That's not the impression we got. The "unbiased look" part made me laugh. Because it seemed like their job was to convince us that Tiffany's was awful. Yes, we know going to tiffanys we pay more for the time. But it's a Tiffany ring for crying out loud!



** name, whoops. We know we pay more for the name


----------



## ame

I mean if he wants Tiffany go through Tiffany, but this Spence plays sounds ridiculously shady to me. Witholding information on the stones, and inhouse grading? Forget it!


----------



## rogersa

ame said:
			
		

> I mean if he wants Tiffany go through Tiffany, but this Spence plays sounds ridiculously shady to me. Witholding information on the stones, and inhouse grading? Forget it!



I'd have to agree... We left so convinced. But I don't like going somewhere and them trying to convince me of something. Especially when they keep saying that other places say " this is the one for you", and they don't do that, yes I specifically said I wasn't comfortable with an SI( my brothers fiancé has an SI, I and its just not for me... That's all I'll say about that...) and she was pushing the sI, saying its the most sought after grade... Well I don't want a slightly included diamondiamond war colorless diamond, I want the colorless... Or at least a G. She just wouldn't listen. 

The thing I liked was that if the center stone falls out, they replace it at no cost...


----------



## SophiaLee

Umm SI is not the most sought after. That is a lie. No offense to anyone who has one.


----------



## rogersa

SophiaLee said:
			
		

> Umm SI is not the most sought after. That is a lie. No offense to anyone who has one.



I know I didn't think it was! Again no offense, but I don't want an sI. You can see a black spot because it's either a deep cut, a carbon bubble or an actual inclusion on the one my brother got...


----------



## ame

rogersa said:


> I'd have to agree... We left so convinced. But I don't like going somewhere and them trying to convince me of something. Especially when they keep saying that other places say " this is the one for you", and they don't do that, yes I specifically said I wasn't comfortable with an SI( my brothers fiancé has an SI, I and its just not for me... That's all I'll say about that...) and she was pushing the sI, saying its the most sought after grade... Well I don't want a slightly included diamondiamond war colorless diamond, I want the colorless... Or at least a G. She just wouldn't listen.
> 
> The thing I liked was that if the center stone falls out, they replace it at no cost...


Not a good situation. I'd walk entirely away, and share with your boyfriend why you prefer he either stick to his Tiffany plan or go online with another vendor. If he wants help, join us and we'll help him! 



rogersa said:


> I know I didn't think it was! Again no offense, but I don't want an sI. You can see a black spot because it's either a deep cut, a carbon bubble or an actual inclusion on the one my brother got...



Black crystals can be seen in many grades above an SI1, just fwiw. And a poor cut in any clarity grade can have all sorts of ew going on. 

There isn't a "specific sought after" anything.


----------



## etk123

So now you know you like the larger solitaire and not to buy it from Spence! Learning experience and all that, and you got a good visual on what appeals to you. Good luck!


----------



## Jeanxy

So I'm not that active here on TPF but have been searching forums regarding the soleste/sola for a while now. I too was uncertain between the yellow and the white because I also felt the white was more appropriate for an e-ring. Needless to say, I allowed my fiancé to choose my e-ring for me between a few styles I liked and he proposed on NYE with a yellow soleste! I am so extremely pleased and it is absolutely beautiful. I'm so happy he chose the yellow for me because I just couldn't make that choice between the two. Of course if you're leaning toward the white then that's the one you should get. I personally thought I really wanted the white but there's something so special and uniquely beautiful about the yellow. I hope this helps!!


----------



## Candice0985

oooh that sounds lovely! feel free to post pictures in the engagement ring thread


----------



## Candice0985

Jeanxy said:


> So I'm not that active here on TPF but have been searching forums regarding the soleste/sola for a while now. I too was uncertain between the yellow and the white because I also felt the white was more appropriate for an e-ring. Needless to say, I allowed my fiancé to choose my e-ring for me between a few styles I liked and he proposed on NYE with a yellow soleste! I am so extremely pleased and it is absolutely beautiful. I'm so happy he chose the yellow for me because I just couldn't make that choice between the two. Of course if you're leaning toward the white then that's the one you should get. I personally thought I really wanted the white but there's something so special and uniquely beautiful about the yellow. I hope this helps!!


oooh that sounds lovely! feel free to post pictures in the engagement ring thread


----------



## rogersa

Jeanxy said:
			
		

> So I'm not that active here on TPF but have been searching forums regarding the soleste/sola for a while now. I too was uncertain between the yellow and the white because I also felt the white was more appropriate for an e-ring. Needless to say, I allowed my fiancé to choose my e-ring for me between a few styles I liked and he proposed on NYE with a yellow soleste! I am so extremely pleased and it is absolutely beautiful. I'm so happy he chose the yellow for me because I just couldn't make that choice between the two. Of course if you're leaning toward the white then that's the one you should get. I personally thought I really wanted the white but there's something so special and uniquely beautiful about the yellow. I hope this helps!!



Congratulations!! Pictures please!!


----------



## bag O trix

I got engaged yesterday to kick off my birthday week!
I have been in love with the Tiffany Soleste since I tried it on 3 months ago. I looked at rings at Cartier and reputable jewelers in our area, but always went back to the Soleste. I am SO thrilled, could not be happier!
My ring size is 5, color F and VS1 clarity.


----------



## kohl_mascara

bag O trix said:


> I got engaged yesterday to kick off my birthday week!
> I have been in love with the Tiffany Soleste since I tried it on 3 months ago. I looked at rings at Cartier and reputable jewelers in our area, but always went back to the Soleste. I am SO thrilled, could not be happier!
> My ring size is 5, color F and VS1 clarity.



goorrgeeouss!!!


----------



## twitspie

Beautiful! can i ask the carat size?


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

bag O trix said:


> I got engaged yesterday to kick off my birthday week!
> I have been in love with the Tiffany Soleste since I tried it on 3 months ago. I looked at rings at Cartier and reputable jewelers in our area, but always went back to the Soleste. I am SO thrilled, could not be happier!
> My ring size is 5, color F and VS1 clarity.



Congrats!!! I want the soleste so badly, it is beyond gorgeous!


----------



## twitspie

ditto sprinkles&bling!


----------



## akimoto

bag O trix said:


> I got engaged yesterday to kick off my birthday week!
> I have been in love with the Tiffany Soleste since I tried it on 3 months ago. I looked at rings at Cartier and reputable jewelers in our area, but always went back to the Soleste. I am SO thrilled, could not be happier!
> My ring size is 5, color F and VS1 clarity.



Congrats on your engagement and to top it off with such a gorgeous ring!!


----------



## etk123

bag o trix said:


> i got engaged yesterday to kick off my birthday week!
> I have been in love with the tiffany soleste since i tried it on 3 months ago. I looked at rings at cartier and reputable jewelers in our area, but always went back to the soleste. I am so thrilled, could not be happier!
> My ring size is 5, color f and vs1 clarity.



wow!!


----------



## bag O trix

few more pictures!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Gorgeous, I love the new pics!!  It looks around .90ish?? It's soo sparkly!


----------



## MustLuvDogs

Jeanxy said:
			
		

> So I'm not that active here on TPF but have been searching forums regarding the soleste/sola for a while now. I too was uncertain between the yellow and the white because I also felt the white was more appropriate for an e-ring. Needless to say, I allowed my fiancé to choose my e-ring for me between a few styles I liked and he proposed on NYE with a yellow soleste! I am so extremely pleased and it is absolutely beautiful. I'm so happy he chose the yellow for me because I just couldn't make that choice between the two. Of course if you're leaning toward the white then that's the one you should get. I personally thought I really wanted the white but there's something so special and uniquely beautiful about the yellow. I hope this helps!!



Congratulations!  Your fiancé made a wonderful choice.  I upgraded my e-ring last year for our anniversary.  My husband chose and surprised me with the yellow Soleste.  I love it not only because it is so beautiful but also because it's so unusual.  You'll get tons of compliments.  Enjoy.


----------



## twitspie

Can you be in love with a ring?!!?  lol stunning!


----------



## pandapharm

bag O trix said:
			
		

> I got engaged yesterday to kick off my birthday week!
> I have been in love with the Tiffany Soleste since I tried it on 3 months ago. I looked at rings at Cartier and reputable jewelers in our area, but always went back to the Soleste. I am SO thrilled, could not be happier!
> My ring size is 5, color F and VS1 clarity.



beautiful!!! happy birthday week!! congrats.


----------



## Jeanxy

Congrats bag O trix! It's a beauty!!

rogersa and candice : I so would, but DF is requesting that I don't post photos online  If I can get him to change his mind, I will post a pic! 

Mustlovedogs: do you have a photo of your soleste as well? I do receive a ton of compliments on it and it's only been 5 days! It definitely is unique and I feel suits my personality. Aren't you so glad your DH got you this ring?!

Kohl: I know exactly why you couldn't part with your ring before! I am sending mine to Tiffanys for sizing tomorrow and will not have it back for 2 weeks  They need to send it to New York because my ring finger is tiny and can't be sized at my local store. They told DF they don't have the tools or expertise to size it locally so off to NY it will go!


----------



## Miss Kris

bag O trix said:


> I got engaged yesterday to kick off my birthday week!
> I have been in love with the Tiffany Soleste since I tried it on 3 months ago. I looked at rings at Cartier and reputable jewelers in our area, but always went back to the Soleste. I am SO thrilled, could not be happier!
> My ring size is 5, color F and VS1 clarity.



I got engaged the same day as you!  On my birthday!  We are twinnies!  I did get a different ring though, but still...same day!


----------



## rogersa

I've just got a quick question for anybody willing to answer. I found two or three settings that I think I like from blue Nile. I'm not sure if we'll go with them, but I'm looking at two diamonds now. I'm sure they won't be available when the time comes, but I'm wondering what to look for. Here is the information on the two diamonds: 

2.07 round brilliant, I VS1 ideal cut 
Table 60% 
Depth 60.7%, 4.99 mm
Girdle medium to slightly thick Faceted 
Culet: none
Width 8.24 mm
Length 8.21 mm
GIA graded 
In the photo there is a small crystal near the left bottom center area
Cut: ex
Polish: ex
Symmetry: ex
With medium blue fluorescence 

2.02 cushion cut H VS1, good cut
Table 61%
Depth: 4.66mm 69.5%
Girdle: slightly thick to very thick 
Culet: none
Width: 6.71 mm
length: 7.66 mm
Length to width ratio 1.14? 
No fluorescence
Ex polish 
Symmetry very good 
GIA reported, on the pictures this one shows some crystal and pinpoint marks and the second picture shows a natural indent. That makes me nervous. 

I don't really know anything about this so any information will help


----------



## ame

Definitley a no on the second one, a thick girdle takes "weight" away and size away.

The first one is a 60/60 stone, not my personal choice. They don't throw as much colored fire as they do white. SKPhoto has one, and hers is lovely, but not all 60/60s are the same and they're not my favorite. 

Pass on both.


----------



## Candice0985

Jeanxy said:


> Congrats bag O trix! It's a beauty!!
> 
> rogersa and candice : I so would, but DF is requesting that I don't post photos online  If I can get him to change his mind, I will post a pic!
> 
> Mustlovedogs: do you have a photo of your soleste as well? I do receive a ton of compliments on it and it's only been 5 days! It definitely is unique and I feel suits my personality. Aren't you so glad your DH got you this ring?!
> 
> Kohl: I know exactly why you couldn't part with your ring before! I am sending mine to Tiffanys for sizing tomorrow and will not have it back for 2 weeks  They need to send it to New York because my ring finger is tiny and can't be sized at my local store. They told DF they don't have the tools or expertise to size it locally so off to NY it will go!


no worries, we all love seeing pictures. But you need to fele comfortable doing so I just love oogling all these lovelies solestes!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Jeanxy said:


> Congrats bag O trix! It's a beauty!!
> 
> rogersa and candice : I so would, but DF is requesting that I don't post photos online  If I can get him to change his mind, I will post a pic!
> 
> Mustlovedogs: do you have a photo of your soleste as well? I do receive a ton of compliments on it and it's only been 5 days! It definitely is unique and I feel suits my personality. Aren't you so glad your DH got you this ring?!
> 
> Kohl: I know exactly why you couldn't part with your ring before! I am sending mine to Tiffanys for sizing tomorrow and will not have it back for 2 weeks  They need to send it to New York because my ring finger is tiny and can't be sized at my local store. They told DF they don't have the tools or expertise to size it locally so off to NY it will go!



I know!  It's hard being without the ring.  But once it's fitted for your finger, it will never leave   Did you ever post pics of your beauty?  Hopefully you will once you get it back from getting resized!



rogersa said:


> I've just got a quick question for anybody willing to answer. I found two or three settings that I think I like from blue Nile. I'm not sure if we'll go with them, but I'm looking at two diamonds now. I'm sure they won't be available when the time comes, but I'm wondering what to look for. Here is the information on the two diamonds:
> 
> 2.07 round brilliant, I VS1 ideal cut
> Table 60%
> Depth 60.7%, 4.99 mm
> Girdle medium to slightly thick Faceted
> Culet: none
> Width 8.24 mm
> Length 8.21 mm
> GIA graded
> In the photo there is a small crystal near the left bottom center area
> Cut: ex
> Polish: ex
> Symmetry: ex
> With medium blue fluorescence
> 
> 2.02 cushion cut H VS1, good cut
> Table 61%
> Depth: 4.66mm 69.5%
> Girdle: slightly thick to very thick
> Culet: none
> Width: 6.71 mm
> length: 7.66 mm
> Length to width ratio 1.14?
> No fluorescence
> Ex polish
> Symmetry very good
> GIA reported, on the pictures this one shows some crystal and pinpoint marks and the second picture shows a natural indent. That makes me nervous.
> 
> I don't really know anything about this so any information will help



I would eliminate anything that isn't ideal cut for RBs and very good for fancy shapes. However, if you aren't buying diamonds now, maybe instead of looking for diamonds, do a bit of research online.  There's a ton of info on the net regarding diamonds and what to look for.  Personally, I prefer James Allen because they have pictures of actual diamonds and even have a little virtual loupe so you can look at magnified areas of diamonds.  I think that's a good place to start.  Good old gold is great too.  There is a bevy of information on that site and lots of detailed reports and videos for diamonds and the different types of cuts. That's a fun place to visit and learn as well.


----------



## MaryGrace

rogersa said:


> I've just got a quick question for anybody willing to answer. I found two or three settings that I think I like from blue Nile. I'm not sure if we'll go with them, but I'm looking at two diamonds now.



I read this whole thread and was about to say, "Get the Soleste!"  If your heart is set on it, it is worth every penny.

As you are now looking online, I agree about James Allen and Good Old Gold (especially for cushion cuts).  Even though my e-ring is from Blue Nile and I am absolutely happy with it, I find myself looking at Victor Canera's gallery http://www.victorcanera.com/jewelry/engagement-rings and Leon Mege's.  I drool.


----------



## rogersa

I think we're going to eventually go to spence. They seem like the safest place warranty wise since they will replace the center stone if it falls out. I like that we can get a 2 carat as well. I think  I'm just exhausted of thinking about it 24/7. I'd rather just get an idea of what I like so I can tell James and he can just do it. I'll just get an idea of colour and clarity and he can do the rest!


----------



## kohl_mascara

rogersa said:


> I think we're going to eventually go to spence. They seem like the safest place warranty wise since they will replace the center stone if it falls out. I like that we can get a 2 carat as well. I think  I'm just exhausted of thinking about it 24/7. I'd rather just get an idea of what I like so I can tell James and he can just do it. I'll just get an idea of colour and clarity and he can do the rest!



Yeah, take a break. It's not happening for a while, so I think it's best if you stop looking and stressing about it now but resume looking again a month before the purchase date, especially since diamond prices will fluctuate and what you find now may be gone/higher in price later. If you are set on spence, I won't dissuade you, but don't sacrifice quality or be swayed by the seduction of a perceived good warranty for carat size.  The fact that spence does in house grading is a little alarming.


----------



## materialgurl

kohl_mascara said:


> Yeah, take a break. It's not happening for a while, so I think it's best if you stop looking and stressing about it now but resume looking again a month before the purchase date, especially since diamond prices will fluctuate and what you find now may be gone/higher in price later. If you are set on spence, I won't dissuade you, but don't sacrifice quality or be swayed by the seduction of a perceived good warranty for carat size. The fact that spence does in house grading is a little alarming.


 
Agreed.

I think if you're set on tiffs then you won't be happy with anything else.

My bf just bought the soleste... I was also contemplating between getting a bigger diamond NOT from tiffs. But it's always been my dream to have a tiffany ring. So though I didn't get my desired carat size... 2 ct and over I love my ring! I'd post a pic but bf doesn't want me to post until we're officially engaged, otherwise I would love to share!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

materialgurl said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I think if you're set on tiffs then you won't be happy with anything else.
> 
> My bf just bought the soleste... I was also contemplating between getting a bigger diamond NOT from tiffs. But it's always been my dream to have a tiffany ring. So though I didn't get my desired carat size... 2 ct and over I love my ring! I'd post a pic but bf doesn't want me to post until we're officially engaged, otherwise I would love to share!!



Ohh I can't wait to see!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## ame

rogersa said:


> I think we're going to eventually go to spence. They seem like the safest place warranty wise since they will replace the center stone if it falls out. I like that we can get a 2 carat as well. I think  I'm just exhausted of thinking about it 24/7. I'd rather just get an idea of what I like so I can tell James and he can just do it. I'll just get an idea of colour and clarity and he can do the rest!



OMG please do NOT go with them. Insurance will replace a center stone, you have no idea if Spence will be around forever, you have no idea what the hoops are on that "warranty". I think you will get a much better stone and ring if you go with another vendor. They just sound dishonest.


----------



## MaryGrace

rogersa said:


> I think we're going to eventually go to spence. They seem like the safest place warranty wise since they will replace the center stone if it falls out. I like that we can get a 2 carat as well. I think  I'm just exhausted of thinking about it 24/7. I'd rather just get an idea of what I like so I can tell James and he can just do it. I'll just get an idea of colour and clarity and he can do the rest!



Get the Soleste!  Let him pick out the color, size, and clarity at Tiffany's.  He can't go wrong.  I'll be damned if I hear "My piece of s**t Tiffany's diamond fell out."

Or, just tell your boyfriend your specs and your preferences, have him go to pricescope, and let the members there do the work of finding the perfect ring for you.  And you won't have to think about it.

Consider that your future ring may be lost, stolen, or damaged.  If your homeowner's or renter's insurance doesn't cover it, you would need jewelry insurance because Tiffany's, Spence, and every other store/vendor would not cover it.  So the Spence "warranty" is really worthless.


----------



## rogersa

kohl_mascara said:


> Yeah, take a break. It's not happening for a while, so I think it's best if you stop looking and stressing about it now but resume looking again a month before the purchase date, especially since diamond prices will fluctuate and what you find now may be gone/higher in price later. If you are set on spence, I won't dissuade you, but don't sacrifice quality or be swayed by the seduction of a perceived good warranty for carat size.  The fact that spence does in house grading is a little alarming.



I want to make sure it's a GIA graded stone and I will definitely be looking into colour and clarity. I know I'm not going lower than vs2.


----------



## rogersa

MaryGrace said:


> Get the Soleste!  Let him pick out the color, size, and clarity at Tiffany's.  He can't go wrong.  I'll be damned if I hear "My piece of s**t Tiffany's diamond fell out."
> 
> Or, just tell your boyfriend your specs and your preferences, have him go to pricescope, and let the members there do the work of finding the perfect ring for you.  And you won't have to think about it.
> 
> Consider that your future ring may be lost, stolen, or damaged.  If your homeowner's or renter's insurance doesn't cover it, you would need jewelry insurance because Tiffany's, Spence, and every other store/vendor would not cover it.  So the Spence "warranty" is really worthless.



You guys are all making good points lol I've always dreamed of having a tiffany ring... my mind always goes back to the soleste. Maybe white and maybe yellow. Maybe that's what I can spend my time doing!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

rogersa said:


> I want to make sure it's a GIA graded stone and I will definitely be looking into colour and clarity. I know I'm not going lower than vs2.



Good luck!  It seems like you know what you want


----------



## bag O trix

I am SO in love with my Soleste. I only went into Tiffanys to see what I wanted and as soon as I put the Soleste on, it was over. I did go elsewhere to look at stones that were larger, but nothing ever compared, TO ME. I could not be happier!! All I do all day is take pictures, is this normal haha


----------



## ame

Oohh bagOtrix I may need you to send me a copy of that New York Weddings mag....


----------



## surfergirljen

kohl_mascara said:


> Yeah, take a break. It's not happening for a while, so I think it's best if you stop looking and stressing about it now but resume looking again a month before the purchase date, especially since diamond prices will fluctuate and what you find now may be gone/higher in price later. If you are set on spence, I won't dissuade you, but don't sacrifice quality or be swayed by the seduction of a perceived good warranty for carat size.  The fact that spence does in house grading is a little alarming.



I totally agree - get what you want and have it insured, and don't worry about warranty's. The diamond SHOULD NOT fall out if it's well made anyway! Not to say it won't happen, but I'd say you have more chance of it being stolen or damaged than falling out of the setting. And yes, with the way the economy is you NEVER know if they'll be around next year anyway! 



materialgurl said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I think if you're set on tiffs then you won't be happy with anything else.
> 
> My bf just bought the soleste... I was also contemplating between getting a bigger diamond NOT from tiffs. But it's always been my dream to have a tiffany ring. So though I didn't get my desired carat size... 2 ct and over I love my ring! I'd post a pic but bf doesn't want me to post until we're officially engaged, otherwise I would love to share!!



If it's been your dream then that's what you should have! I'm the same way. 



ame said:


> OMG please do NOT go with them. Insurance will replace a center stone, you have no idea if Spence will be around forever, you have no idea what the hoops are on that "warranty". I think you will get a much better stone and ring if you go with another vendor. They just sound dishonest.



I don't know Spence but totally agree... I'd go with Blue Nile in a second over them! 



MaryGrace said:


> Get the Soleste!  Let him pick out the color, size, and clarity at Tiffany's.  He can't go wrong.  I'll be damned if I hear "My piece of s**t Tiffany's diamond fell out."
> 
> haha! Yeah have to say I've never heard that one!





rogersa said:


> You guys are all making good points lol I've always dreamed of having a tiffany ring... my mind always goes back to the soleste. Maybe white and maybe yellow. Maybe that's what I can spend my time doing!!



I adore the soleste - it's SO STUNNING in real life! SO SPARKLY!!!



bag O trix said:


> I am SO in love with my Soleste. I only went into Tiffanys to see what I wanted and as soon as I put the Soleste on, it was over. I did go elsewhere to look at stones that were larger, but nothing ever compared, TO ME. I could not be happier!! All I do all day is take pictures, is this normal haha



I know that feeling!  Once I fell for the classic solitaire (I'd gone in to see if I liked six prongs over four) that was it! Your soleste is to DIE for!!! Congrats! Don't worry, staring for hours and taking pictures all day is totally  normal when you get a ring like that!


----------



## Candice0985

I've been in spence diamonds a bunch of times. I am not impressed by the quality of their ready made jewellery so I doubt I would be impressed by their engagement rings either.....tiffany is far superior and if it means going down in carat size I would definitely go tiffany over spence!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

bag O trix said:


> I am SO in love with my Soleste. I only went into Tiffanys to see what I wanted and as soon as I put the Soleste on, it was over. I did go elsewhere to look at stones that were larger, but nothing ever compared, TO ME. I could not be happier!! All I do all day is take pictures, is this normal haha



I would be taking a million pics if I had that stunner!!! What carat weight is it?


----------



## goldengirls

&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## rogersa

I just wanted to mention that I have been looking into good old gold! I was talking to James about going to tiffanys, and we wanted to see if they would some how customize it for us with only one halo, not likely but I was thinking about it, since I know that you can pick a diamond first then have then create the setting for you etc but once I went onto good old gold, I immediately fell in love the the August vintage cushions! I actually just finished a half hour video on cushion cut diamonds and all the information I could have ever needed to make a decision in the end on a diamond. I normally fall in love with a setting and james HATES it, which to me means moving onto another one... But we both watched the video attached to the  "perfect halo" and fell in love!! Im going to keep looking around the website. I want to know more about their warranty and things like cleaning etc... But I can't believe it took me so long to check them out!!


----------



## ame

Ohhh now THAT is a decision I can get behind! I've seen them in person, and they are DELICIOUS. IF you can swing a trip up there, do it. Then you can pick the stones in person, and they can ship the ring to you when it's done.


----------



## rogersa

ame said:


> Ohhh now THAT is a decision I can get behind! I've seen them in person, and they are DELICIOUS. IF you can swing a trip up there, do it. Then you can pick the stones in person, and they can ship the ring to you when it's done.



I'm so in love! I'm not sure if we can get there since its 6 hours away but maybe! I even found one that is a 2.02 I VS1, that have all the images and a video and I just can't believe it's taken me so long! 
Do you know what the warranty is like with them? 
I also emailed for a quote and more info


----------



## ame

There is no "warranty" usually with a jewelry store. That Spence thing, and the ShaneCo thing are usually not "Warranties" per se, they're service contracts. You have to go in every so many months for them to check everything, and if you don't it voids it. And you do pay for them, in the price of the ring being marked up a little higher than normal.  But it's absolutely NOT a substitute for getting your rings insured. I don't really honestly believe those warranties are in any way a good value. And what exactly is it replaced with? 

You need to get it insured to have it covered for loss, theft, damage, and that's your "warranty". They might cover any lost pave on the ring, but the main stone falling out (which is not really likely!) would be under your insurance policy.


----------



## acrowcounted

I agree with Ame on this one. This whole warranty issue is not something normal for reputable jewelry stores and sounds like a scam. Honestly , it sounds like a sales tactic to pull at the heart strings of people unfamiliar with buying jewelry. For that reason and others, I would avoid those places because it really seems like they are trying to manipulate you...


----------



## acrowcounted

Just wanted to add that when I went into Tiffany last week to have my ring cleaned, the SA sat down and examed my pieces carefully with a loupe for about five minutes to make sure everything was good. She told me that I should go in and have that done by them at least every six months so that the can "have the opportunity to take care of the ring in case any problems arise before they become disasters". Now this isn't a "warranty" per se, and I don't think they would replace my solitaire diamond if it fell out, but they would fix/tighten the prongs for free and I'm betting they would replace a pave stone for free as well. But for them (and many other reputable stores) that's just part of normal good customer service, not something they call a "warranty" to make you feel like its above and beyond.


----------



## rogersa

acrowcounted said:


> Just wanted to add that when I went into Tiffany last week to have my ring cleaned, the SA sat down and examed my pieces carefully with a loupe for about five minutes to make sure everything was good. She told me that I should go in and have that done by them at least every six months so that the can "have the opportunity to take care of the ring in case any problems arise before they become disasters". Now this isn't a "warranty" per se, and I don't think they would replace my solitaire diamond if it fell out, but they would fix/tighten the prongs for free and I'm betting they would replace a pave stone for free as well. But for them (and many other reputable stores) that's just part of normal good customer service, not something they call a "warranty" to make you feel like its above and beyond.



Ok im getting a bit nervous. Im worried because we live in Toronto, so I won't be driving to new york several times a year to get my ring inspected... I wonder if they will work with anyone here or something.

Basically, warranty or not, I just want to make sure that side stones etc and my ring in general is going to be looked after. Im not sure what insurance really covers but I also want someone to clean it and things like that.


----------



## etk123

I think many local jewelers would be willing to look after your ring for you. Looking over the prongs and making sure everything is nice and tight is not a hard thing to do. As at Tiffany, the SAs can do it, a bench jeweler is not even needed. Then if anything needs any attention, it goes to the bench jeweler. You could even send it to GOG for the repair. My jeweler ships my jewelry to me after cleaning/repairs all the time. And I'm only 45 mins away hehe. You can even buy a loupe and look at it yourself! No special skills needed. Your local jeweler can also clean/polish your ring as needed. The charge for this should be minimal. As far as melee/pave stones coming loose and falling out, that does happen. Just know that if you get a ring like that it may need a little bit of upkeep. If you purchased from GOG and the ring needed significant attention, just send it to them. Insured of course.


----------



## acrowcounted

Honestly I think you're getting too wound up by all the little extras that, compared to what you're spending on the ring, are meaningless. Ring ownership is, in general, pretty low maintenance. Most ladies here clean their rings themselves at home and take it to random jewelry stores once in a blue moon for an additional cleaning. Some have their own loupes to inspect the ring themselves. If this is really something that you're worried about then you should get one too (they're not expensive).

Anyway my point is that these little things really shouldn't sway you. You should look to shop somewhere where you feel respected and comfortable and like you can trust them and where you find a design that you love at a reasonable price. Picking a style and a color/clarity range are infinitely more important than free cleanings.


----------



## rogersa

etk123 said:


> I think many local jewelers would be willing to look after your ring for you. Looking over the prongs and making sure everything is nice and tight is not a hard thing to do. As at Tiffany, the SAs can do it, a bench jeweler is not even needed. Then if anything needs any attention, it goes to the bench jeweler. You could even send it to GOG for the repair. My jeweler ships my jewelry to me after cleaning/repairs all the time. And I'm only 45 mins away hehe. You can even buy a loupe and look at it yourself! No special skills needed. Your local jeweler can also clean/polish your ring as needed. The charge for this should be minimal. As far as melee/pave stones coming loose and falling out, that does happen. Just know that if you get a ring like that it may need a little bit of upkeep. If you purchased from GOG and the ring needed significant attention, just send it to them. Insured of course.



Im not sure of many local jewelers around me actually, let alone one I would trust. Im wondering if It would be a better idea to just get the diamond from GOG and then have the setting custom made here?
Im only concerned and a little nervous about this process because if I were to get a ring from tiffanys, it's all right there for me, free cleaning and if I stone fell out they would replace it easily. I can hear my boyfriend already saying " Why worry about paying to have it looked at and cleaned or repaired if Tiffanys does that for free" hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## rogersa

I've actually got quite a bit of anxiety surrounding this now. Is there anybody on here that is from Ontario, or canada or something that has gone with GOG? I don't want things to start going wrong and this expensive piece be ruined and eventually be garbage... does that make sense?


----------



## ame

I really think you're over-analyzing this. I don't live anywhere geographically near GOG, and I sent things back and forth with them all the time--insured of course, AND the item is also insured by me. If something needed tightening or replacement, you send to them or drive there over a weekend and let them fix and then you go back home and if it wasn't an on the spot fix he ships to you. You can check your ring out at home with cleaning and all that. If you notice looseness you ship to GOG, it's very easy. 

I wouldn't go near Spence with a ten foot pole frankly, esp not with a ring from elsewhere, but the size of Toronto would allow for there are TONS of shops that are probably perfectly capable of checking on your ring that would love to earn your business even if you bring in a ring you bought elsewhere. And I bet GOG could recommend a few they know of. 

But if that sounds like a serious issue for you, Tiffany still sounds like what you need/want, at least in terms of service. Then you know you take it to them and you have whatever you need checked out.

And not to freak you out more, but I have many items that were made into garbage, including by Tiffany's, who not only damaged my ring, but then lost it TWICE.


----------



## Miss Kris

rogersa said:


> I've actually got quite a bit of anxiety surrounding this now. Is there anybody on here that is from Ontario, or canada or something that has gone with GOG? I don't want things to start going wrong and this expensive piece be ruined and eventually be garbage... does that make sense?



Whew girl, try not to worry so much!  You are mths away at this point. It is a huge investment, but you aren't talking about shoddy places here. It will all work out and be ok. I was slightly nervous,as I let my DF handle the whole thing, but now that I have it, I am so happy with what he picked. I'm sure it will be the same for you!  Just remember to enjoy the engagement side of it and try not to worry so much about the "perfect" ring!  It will all be ok!  Just be sure to insure it once you get it and then wear it and admire it!  Also,  you may want to check smaller shops around you. Sometimes smaller is better and they will cater to your every need and build a relationship with you!


----------



## rogersa

I just need to relax and enjoy it. And remind myself of that! I just wanted to point out a diamond I love, even though it'll be gone I still know what I like! If you have any advice for the future that would be great! 
http://www.goodoldgold.com/diamond/8214/

We're actually talking about a trip down this summer, and I'm thinking of getting a smaller diamond pendant, maybe around .4! That's what I'll try to think about for now hahaha


----------



## surfergirljen

Hey Rogersa! I agree - you need to take a deep breath, buy from one of these reputable places we've all mentioned here (Tiffany's, GOG, Blue Nile  ...)  You have to put the word "warranty" OUT of your diamond-shopping vocabulary and replace with "home insurance rider" and just leave it at that.  

Okay so I'm a Tiffany's girl (I'm in Toronto too) and I have to say the service is exceptional. You can walk into Bloor St. any time to have it cleaned, checked, and even polished back to brand new (band and all) for free within minutes (cleaning/check) to hours (polish to new). When your boyfriend says "they'll do it for free..." it's SORT of true... obviously part of the considerable mark-up there is covering that service and convenience (it's very relaxing to be able to take what is probably the single most expensive item you own in and "drop it off" knowing you'll get the same one back that day without doubt, and you sound like someone who would worry about that!! I would too honestly) you get from them... but to many of us that is worth it in the long run. Also, they have a lovely upgrade plan!  Not that everyone is into that but it's nice to have that in your back pocket!  

Incidentally I've had very small diamonds (.5 I think?) replaced in my wedding band twice and it was about $60. Not a big deal.  

There are tons of reputable jewellers in Toronto that can service your ring! But I'm going to bring up the obvious now that I know where you live... what about Birks? You can pay probably $20 every six months to have Birks check any diamond ring for you if you're nervous and trust that they'll take care of it!  As I'm sure you know they're highly reputable and have a terrific service dept. at Bloor Street. 

Also, have you considered buying from Birks? Not as high a mark up as Tiffany's but great  quality and service... also, my sister had her independent-jeweller-made diamond e-ring re-set by them (something Tiffany's doesn't do) in their classic four prong setting for about $800 or so, so you COULD definitely buy a diamond from GOG and have it placed in a Birks setting if you like Birks, and I'm pretty sure that would put you in their service plan (but please check! I know for sure you can choose a setting there and "bring your own diamond" if you wish). 

Buy for the diamond and the setting... then have it insured.


----------



## VivianYY

To me, the White Soleste looks best on you, but I can understand why you want a 2ct + solitaire diamond!  Good Luck with your choice and I am sure you will find your perfect ring!


----------



## rogersa

surfergirljen said:
			
		

> Hey Rogersa! I agree - you need to take a deep breath, buy from one of these reputable places we've all mentioned here (Tiffany's, GOG, Blue Nile  ...)  You have to put the word "warranty" OUT of your diamond-shopping vocabulary and replace with "home insurance rider" and just leave it at that.
> 
> Okay so I'm a Tiffany's girl (I'm in Toronto too) and I have to say the service is exceptional. You can walk into Bloor St. any time to have it cleaned, checked, and even polished back to brand new (band and all) for free within minutes (cleaning/check) to hours (polish to new). When your boyfriend says "they'll do it for free..." it's SORT of true... obviously part of the considerable mark-up there is covering that service and convenience (it's very relaxing to be able to take what is probably the single most expensive item you own in and "drop it off" knowing you'll get the same one back that day without doubt, and you sound like someone who would worry about that!! I would too honestly) you get from them... but to many of us that is worth it in the long run. Also, they have a lovely upgrade plan!  Not that everyone is into that but it's nice to have that in your back pocket!
> 
> Incidentally I've had very small diamonds (.5 I think?) replaced in my wedding band twice and it was about $60. Not a big deal.
> 
> There are tons of reputable jewellers in Toronto that can service your ring! But I'm going to bring up the obvious now that I know where you live... what about Birks? You can pay probably $20 every six months to have Birks check any diamond ring for you if you're nervous and trust that they'll take care of it!  As I'm sure you know they're highly reputable and have a terrific service dept. at Bloor Street.
> 
> Also, have you considered buying from Birks? Not as high a mark up as Tiffany's but great  quality and service... also, my sister had her independent-jeweller-made diamond e-ring re-set by them (something Tiffany's doesn't do) in their classic four prong setting for about $800 or so, so you COULD definitely buy a diamond from GOG and have it placed in a Birks setting if you like Birks, and I'm pretty sure that would put you in their service plan (but please check! I know for sure you can choose a setting there and "bring your own diamond" if you wish).
> 
> Buy for the diamond and the setting... then have it insured.



Lots of great info! We had gone to birks actually, and we did like one of the settings. I would definitely want to take it to them if they allowed it if we did go with GOG for everything. We love the halo setting, it looks just like the HW micro pave. I might stop in today (at sherway) and ask them if they could inspect it etc 

But insurance is a must, and I just have to remember that!


----------



## Candice0985

do you have the link to the video? I would llove to drool over the perfect halo


----------



## rogersa

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> do you have the link to the video? I would llove to drool over the perfect halo



I do! 
http://m.youtube.com/#/profile?desk...oplay=True&gl=CA&view=playlists&v=76VVlRYUBAw

I like this one too, it's virtually the same but the center is a radiant cut. 

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=q2OLaDI_hzw

I think I want a combination of the two settings with an August vintage cushion. And the diamonds 3/4 around the band. 

Which do you prefer? 

I think that they are perfect because the only thing I didn't like about the soleste is the double halo, so I wanted a single but I can't justify paying 25,000 on a 1 carat from HW!


----------



## rogersa

Oh, I wanted to ask who the best person to work with is at GOG on settings and questions? I emailed yesterday and haven't heard back but I've heard that most people hear back in hours


----------



## Miss Kris

rogersa said:


> I do!
> http://m.youtube.com/#/profile?desk...oplay=True&gl=CA&view=playlists&v=76VVlRYUBAw
> 
> I like this one too, it's virtually the same but the center is a radiant cut.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=q2OLaDI_hzw
> 
> I think I want a combination of the two settings with an August vintage cushion. And the diamonds 3/4 around the band.
> 
> Which do you prefer?
> 
> I think that they are perfect because the only thing I didn't like about the soleste is the double halo, so I wanted a single but I can't justify paying 25,000 on a 1 carat from HW!



I prefer the first one for sure. Not sure if I would do a halo on something over 2 carats as to not distract from the stone, but the first one is def my fave!  I also did 3/4 around the band so that I could resize in the future without messing with the diamonds too much. I will likely do it with my wedding band too.


----------



## whoops

GOG is closed Sunday and Monday I think?

Marie handles settings and Sarah handles most diamond purchasing.

If u see an august vintage diamond that you like, be sure to put a deposit down because they aren't as readily available as other cuts and people often aren't able to get their desired clarity and color combos. And if u don't see what u like in their inventory, it's very hard to gauge when new shipments will arrive and whether or not the shipment will have what u want.


----------



## Candice0985

rogersa said:


> I do!
> http://m.youtube.com/#/profile?desk...oplay=True&gl=CA&view=playlists&v=76VVlRYUBAw
> 
> I like this one too, it's virtually the same but the center is a radiant cut.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=q2OLaDI_hzw
> 
> I think I want a combination of the two settings with an August vintage cushion. And the diamonds 3/4 around the band.
> 
> Which do you prefer?
> 
> I think that they are perfect because the only thing I didn't like about the soleste is the double halo, so I wanted a single but I can't justify paying 25,000 on a 1 carat from HW!


hmm the links don't work for me!


----------



## rogersa

Candice0985 said:


> hmm the links don't work for me!



Here are the links again, I did it on my iphone so maybe that won't work for everyone. 

Here is the first one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76VVlRYUBAw&feature=relmfu

and here is the second one, the harry winston look a like

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2OLaDI_hzw&feature=relmfu

I think I prefer the halo on the second one. Im going to look into the difference in radiant and cushion cuts. Any opinions? I know that if I go radiant, i'll lose the august vintage diamond.


----------



## etk123

OMG, the first one made me gasp!! The second one is equally beautiful. I think it's just a matter of personal preference. Gorgeous rings!!


----------



## rogersa

etk123 said:


> OMG, the first one made me gasp!! The second one is equally beautiful. I think it's just a matter of personal preference. Gorgeous rings!!



me too! I stumbled apon the second one today, but I think I prefer how the second halo seems to be more.. set into the setting, like the soleste, and the first one shows more of the diamonds in the halo rather than... I don't know how to explain it? I feel like they stand out more and there for it almost looks a bit cheaper? Not that it looks cheap AT ALL, but its like if you go into a cheaper jewelry store, they use large stones for the halo and it looks almost like a flower? Does that make any sense at all?? lol


----------



## Candice0985

rogersa said:


> Here are the links again, I did it on my iphone so maybe that won't work for everyone.
> 
> Here is the first one
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76VVlRYUBAw&feature=relmfu
> 
> and here is the second one, the harry winston look a like
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2OLaDI_hzw&feature=relmfu
> 
> I think I prefer the halo on the second one. Im going to look into the difference in radiant and cushion cuts. Any opinions? I know that if I go radiant, i'll lose the august vintage diamond.


I like the halo on the second one as well, it looks a bit more delicate. 
my yellow diamond ring is a cushion radiant cut and I love the way it throws light, but I do love the AVC's the pastel coloured fire and cutting is gorgeous!!


----------



## ame

rogersa said:


> Oh, I wanted to ask who the best person to work with is at GOG on settings and questions? I emailed yesterday and haven't heard back but I've heard that most people hear back in hours





whoops said:


> GOG is closed Sunday and Monday I think?
> 
> *Marie handles settings and Sarah handles most diamond purchasing.*
> 
> If u see an august vintage diamond that you like, be sure to put a deposit down because they aren't as readily available as other cuts and people often aren't able to get their desired clarity and color combos. And if u don't see what u like in their inventory, it's very hard to gauge when new shipments will arrive and whether or not the shipment will have what u want.



GOG is closed Sunday and Monday, and yes Marie is incharge of Settings and Sarah is usually involved with diamond stuff. Jon runs the whole place, does videos and a lot of testing. He occasionally will get involved with stones. I work with him directly usually, but again, I have history there.  Sarah is great to work with and no one there will push you out of budget.  If you don't get an email back by end of day Tuesday, call there because you might be caught in spam.


----------



## surfergirljen

The GOG ones are STUNNING! WOW. I actually prefer #2 but would drool over either one forever!!! Let me know what Sherway said... but as far as I know it's really Bloor St. that does the servicing. They did an independent appraisal of my original non-branded ring no problem. 

How much are those GOG ones?? They are to die for!!!


----------



## MaryGrace

I am excited that you are looking at Good Old Gold too. I browse their website all the time. I love all the informational videos. Their diamonds are so perfect.

You would get so much bang for your buck too! More than you would with Tiffany's or even Blue Nile.

Have fun shopping!


----------



## twitspie

!Wow! Love the GOG rings more than the white soleste from Tiffanys!  Am tempted to ask for a quote to halo my radiant!


----------



## twitspie

what does it mean when they refer to the second ring as a 'petite halo'?  It looks like a normal halo to me?


----------



## rogersa

surfergirljen said:
			
		

> The GOG ones are STUNNING! WOW. I actually prefer #2 but would drool over either one forever!!! Let me know what Sherway said... but as far as I know it's really Bloor St. that does the servicing. They did an independent appraisal of my original non-branded ring no problem.
> 
> How much are those GOG ones?? They are to die for!!!



They said the would clean and inspect for free! I wouldn't really count on it being free but as long as they will I'm comfortable! 

We're preferring the second one also. 
What do you think of the diamonds on the basket? I sort of like that. It's like a sparkly surprise! 

We're waiting to hear back for the price of the setting but now that I know who to contact ( who most work with) I'll send another email tonight about the first and second setting. 

I have no idea when it will happen other than " soon" which is within the year, but I'm SO excited! I wonder if they've made that one with a cushion or an AV cushion!


----------



## rogersa

twitspie said:
			
		

> !Wow! Love the GOG rings more than the white soleste from Tiffanys!  Am tempted to ask for a quote to halo my radiant!



I absolutely love them more! I never thought I would but I do


----------



## twitspie

Love the diamonds on the basket


----------



## Miss Kris

twitspie said:


> Love the diamonds on the basket



Me too!


----------



## etk123

Loving the diamonds on the basket too!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

rogersa said:


> Here are the links again, I did it on my iphone so maybe that won't work for everyone.
> 
> Here is the first one
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76VVlRYUBAw&feature=relmfu
> 
> and here is the second one, the harry winston look a like
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2OLaDI_hzw&feature=relmfu
> 
> I think I prefer the halo on the second one. Im going to look into the difference in radiant and cushion cuts. Any opinions? I know that if I go radiant, i'll lose the august vintage diamond.



I think the first one looks a lot more like the HW micro pave cushion cut ring, either is nice!


----------



## rogersa

Sprinkles&Bling said:
			
		

> I think the first one looks a lot more like the HW micro pave cushion cut ring, either is nice!



I think it's because the second one is a radiant cut.


----------



## rogersa

I just got a quote from good old gold for the setting we want with the added diamonds in the basket. 
In platinum, it's 4,600... Does that seem
High to anybody? I'm super excited about the setting, and it will have about .55 carats in the setting. I'm just wondering what everyone thinks!


----------



## surfergirljen

Um... hmmm. I think the plain classic knife-edge band from Tiffany's is about $800 (only know this b/c they deduct the value of it from your upgrade). And that is very simple. 

My diamond eternity band had about .8 ctw diamonds in it and was about $3K from an independent jeweller in white gold...

So yes, sort of expensive for a setting but in reality it kind of sounds reasonable!


----------



## rogersa

surfergirljen said:
			
		

> Um... hmmm. I think the plain classic knife-edge band from Tiffany's is about $800 (only know this b/c they deduct the value of it from your upgrade). And that is very simple.
> 
> My diamond eternity band had about .8 ctw diamonds in it and was about $3K from an independent jeweller in white gold...
> 
> So yes, sort of expensive for a setting but in reality it kind of sounds reasonable!



Should I look into white gold? I just don't want it to turn yellow... But that seems like a bit much. That's for the link with the Harry Winston replica with added diamonds on the basket.


----------



## SophiaLee

If you can afford it I'd stay with platinum.


----------



## rogersa

James wants to stick with platinum bit the price makes me feel guilty. The total cost... Not that I will know for sure but still! We're young and he wants to spend that money now when he doesn't have too much to pay for. It makes sense but I still feel SO guilty!!


----------



## SophiaLee

Platinum is much harder, and beautiful IMO, than gold. For a ring you're going to wear everyday I'd want platinum. Don't feel guilty! Easier said than done, I kno.


----------



## ame

The setting is a halo with a diamond shank? In plat? Not too bad really. Price it at a few other places and see what the cost is there. Leon, Steven kirsch, victor canera.

Also stick with plat


----------



## kohl_mascara

Hmmm $4600 is kinda up there. . .but with all that pave and metal work, maybe it's reasonable?  Ame should know! haha.  Otherwise I'd ask for other price quotes for other similar settings from other designers.  You can also custom make a setting or modify one of you like from one setting to the one you want!  The options are endless!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Oops, just saw Ame answered!


----------



## rogersa

kohl_mascara said:
			
		

> Hmmm $4600 is kinda up there. . .but with all that pave and metal work, maybe it's reasonable?  Ame should know! haha.  Otherwise I'd ask for other price quotes for other similar settings from other designers.  You can also custom make a setting or modify one of you like from one setting to the one you want!  The options are endless!



The setting is from good old gold. They have two that we like, and we prefer the halo of one more than the other. So maybe I'll ask for a quote on the other one as well. 

I'm not sure where else to get quotes since we are looking at good old gold, but I'll
Check it out. I think the other places I've seen with similar settings have .2 or .3 in the setting. That includes Tiffany's, I think they have .2 on the soleste.


----------



## Miss Kris

rogersa said:


> James wants to stick with platinum bit the price makes me feel guilty. The total cost... Not that I will know for sure but still! We're young and he wants to spend that money now when he doesn't have too much to pay for. It makes sense but I still feel SO guilty!!



Ahhhh pleaseee don't let his savings take a huge hit for a ring. You never know what major expenses are ahead and he is just getting out of school


----------



## Miss Kris

ame said:


> The setting is a halo with a diamond shank? In plat? Not too bad really. Price it at a few other places and see what the cost is there. Leon, Steven kirsch, victor canera.
> 
> Also stick with plat



Yea, $4600 is prob about right. I know my Tacori was $3800 with the halo, pave, and diamonds on the basket, and I chose 18k white gold.  I actually think the plat was $4600.  But again OP, make sure that this won't take a huge hit on his (or your) savings.


----------



## rogersa

Miss Kris said:
			
		

> Yea, $4600 is prob about right. I know my Tacori was $3800 with the halo, pave, and diamonds on the basket, and I chose 18k white gold.  I actually think the plat was $4600.  But again OP, make sure that this won't take a huge hit on his (or your) savings.



I've talked to him about looking at a smaller diamond, but he won't consider it. He's always had the same budget, but going somewhere other than Tiffany's we get more for our money... And with what we like we save about 50%...  

I feel bad and I feel guilty, but he wants to spend the money once he starts working because he can save the money again in another year or two...


----------



## etk123

The price sounds reasonable to me. When I upgraded we saw pave halo settings that were in the $8k range and not as pretty as that one. Soo exciting!!
Don't feel guilty, it's a completely useless emotion that's getting in the way of enjoying a wonderful time in your life!


----------



## rogersa

etk123 said:
			
		

> The price sounds reasonable to me. When I upgraded we saw pave halo settings that were in the $8k range and not as pretty as that one. Soo exciting!!
> Don't feel guilty, it's a completely useless emotion that's getting in the way of enjoying a wonderful time in your life!



Good point!! We're going to get a quote on the other halo setting as well as this one. Any thoughts? Still LOVE. The Harry Winston one though


----------



## ame

If you like the halo and are sure you'll be happy with that long term, get what you want. I would contact Leon Mege, Steven Kirsch and Victor Canera for pricing of the same style ring and see where they fall in. They'll likely be much higher but that gives you an idea. You're not just paying for metal and diamonds there, you're paying for a LOT of time to set all those stones. Leon is not as pliable with "wish lists" and "demands" so keep that in mind. He is known for doing things HIS way regardless of the contract. I know Swanky had a great experience with him, as did a few others, but if I am paying someone that much, what I say goes, esp when we all know it's structurally sound.  Steven is very nice, and fantastic, as is Victor Canera.


----------



## rogersa

ame said:
			
		

> If you like the halo and are sure you'll be happy with that long term, get what you want. I would contact Leon Mege, Steven Kirsch and Victor Canera for pricing of the same style ring and see where they fall in. They'll likely be much higher but that gives you an idea. You're not just paying for metal and diamonds there, you're paying for a LOT of time to set all those stones. Leon is not as pliable with "wish lists" and "demands" so keep that in mind. He is known for doing things HIS way regardless of the contract. I know Swanky had a great experience with him, as did a few others, but if I am paying someone that much, what I say goes, esp when we all know it's structurally sound.  Steven is very nice, and fantastic, as is Victor Canera.



I looked at a few settings on white flash by Leon and one was 4 something with .3 or .4 in the setting, and another was around 6000 for .6 something carats. So I guess the price for the setting is reasonable. My boyfriend thinks it is actually. We're getting a quote on the other setting and seeing if we can combine the two, the thinner band, and the more delicate halo. She sent me some pictures that don't look at nice as the video do that made me nervous. I might prefer the first one we
Found


----------



## ame

It is definitely reasonable. 

Also, my personal experiences with Whiteflash were horrid and I will NEVER recommend them EVER to anyone, not even my worst enemy on this planet.


----------



## rogersa

ame said:
			
		

> It is definitely reasonable.
> 
> Also, my personal experiences with Whiteflash were horrid and I will NEVER recommend them EVER to anyone, not even my worst enemy on this planet.



Oh jeez! Ok. I'm pretty happy with gold old gold so far. Well accept that I keep asking how long it generally takes and I haven't gotten an answer yet


----------



## ame

To make the setting? Typically 3-4 weeks for most custom settings, some places can do under 3, others are 8 even. But since you're not literally going to buy right now, the timeline right now is moot. When you're going to make the purchase, they'll be able to tell you how their production schedule is, not to mention we're in prime Valentines Proposal window right now.


----------



## rogersa

ame said:
			
		

> To make the setting? Typically 3-4 weeks for most custom settings, some places can do under 3, others are 8 even. But since you're not literally going to buy right now, the timeline right now is moot. When you're going to make the purchase, they'll be able to tell you how their production schedule is, not to mention we're in prime Valentines Proposal window right now.



Yeah that's a good point. I just want to get as much information as I can for my boyfriend but he can figure it all out. All I want and need to know is if they can combine the halo from the second one into the first one. I just need to sit on the two rings and see which we love


----------



## ame

They can design something that will mesh both designs. Just make sure that the two designs "go together" if that makes sense. If you have milgrain on the shank but not the halo that might not look cohesive.


----------



## rogersa

ame said:
			
		

> They can design something that will mesh both designs. Just make sure that the two designs "go together" if that makes sense. If you have milgrain on the shank but not the halo that might not look cohesive.



She sent me these photos of the setting. But I feel like in the video it's beautiful but the pictures aren't even close?  It looks really metal-y?


----------



## SophiaLee

I think it's stunning!


----------



## scarlet555

this is pretty


----------



## pandapharm

that setting looks beautiful!!! not too metally, IMHO.


----------



## sjunky13

I contacted Victor Canera for a custom halo and it was about 5k for a double halo setting . He is hand forged. You should check him out, his work is amazing!


----------



## ame

It's perfect! And photos vs real life are going to magnify stuff like that a lot more. Having a little extra metal is safer though. What I'd want to change is the base of the head. Id want it up on a bridge or more tapered bec flush fitting wedding bands for me are a requirement, and not a custom fitted band either, a normal band would hve to literally sit  flush or I'd go nuts.


----------



## rogersa

ame said:
			
		

> It's perfect! And photos vs real life are going to magnify stuff like that a lot more. Having a little extra metal is safer though. What I'd want to change is the base of the head. Id want it up on a bridge or more tapered bec flush fitting wedding bands for me are a requirement, and not a custom fitted band either, a normal band would hve to literally sit  flush or I'd go nuts.



I completely forgot about that!! I'll have to see if they can do that. We are starting to like the first video with the cushion, especially the basket. Would that one sit flush? I don't really know any terms or anything but I think the first one has the diamonds close together and this one has a bit more space? Or maybe they are set differently.


----------



## ame

No they will both still have flush issues. You need the WHOLE head/halo everything not in the band but on the band,  Similar to this:
http://www.precisionset.com/catalog/regular/7101_c3.jpg

It will have to be designed so that the head is up higher than the band so that another ring can be next to it.

Unless having a gap is not a big deal to you, but it's a dealbreaker on a setting for me.


----------



## rogersa

ame said:
			
		

> No they will both still have flush issues. You need the WHOLE head/halo everything not in the band but on the band,  Similar to this:
> http://www.precisionset.com/catalog/regular/7101_c3.jpg
> 
> It will have to be designed so that the head is up higher than the band so that another ring can be next to it.
> 
> Unless having a gap is not a big deal to you, but it's a dealbreaker on a setting for me.



Will it still look as delicate? I'm going to look for pictures of the HW with a band... And similar styles to see how large the gap is. I'd rather no gap but I love the design. 

If you know of any pictures please let me know


----------



## sjunky13

Ok, I am insane!
I had a dream of the soleste. It was amazing. I called Tiffany and they are getting me some to look at in my price range. 
Ame, don't laught!


----------



## rogersa

sjunky13 said:
			
		

> Ok, I am insane!
> I had a dream of the soleste. It was amazing. I called Tiffany and they are getting me some to look at in my price range.
> Ame, don't laught!



I actually had a dream the other night about the soleste too! But it was when I realized for me this style is better. It was a very calming dream- and feeling- since I always run back to Tiffany's and right now I have no interest in running anywhere.


----------



## ame

rogersa said:


> Will it still look as delicate? I'm going to look for pictures of the HW with a band... And similar styles to see how large the gap is. I'd rather no gap but I love the design.
> 
> If you know of any pictures please let me know


It will look delicate if they design it right.



sjunky13 said:


> Ok, I am insane!
> I had a dream of the soleste. It was amazing. I called Tiffany and they are getting me some to look at in my price range.
> Ame, don't laught!


BAD! BAD SJUNKY!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love a gap between my ER and WR!!


----------



## VivianYY

rogersa said:


> Hi everyone! My boyfriend and I drove to Michigan today to take a look at some engagement rings! I have photos so now we need help deciding! Its between the solitaire, soleste and sola. We are looking at 1.5-1.7 carats. You can tell which one my boyfriend loves! I feel like I would rather a white diamond for an engagement ring. So here are the pictures! Forgive my nails, and my weird looking pinky. It's not normally like that!
> 
> The solitaire is 1.75, the sola is 1.7 and the soleste is 1.08.
> I would like a white diamond, but it's hard to not fall in LOVE with that sola!


 
Wow, these photos make me crave for a bigger sola, thinking about upgrading mine again.  I swear, diamond shrinks, so definitely go bigger!  Do you happen to remember the specs of the 1.7 sola?  Was it FI or Vivid?  Thanks.


----------



## rogersa

VivianYY said:
			
		

> Wow, these photos make me crave for a bigger sola, thinking about upgrading mine again.  I swear, diamond shrinks, so definitely go bigger!  Do you happen to remember the specs of the 1.7 sola?  Was it FI or Vivid?  Thanks.



It was the medium yellow, I'm
Not sure which one that is


----------



## rogersa

lanasyogamama said:
			
		

> I love a gap between my ER and WR!!



Do you have any pictures? I'm
Thinking I could handle a small space but I'd prefer it to sit flush. But I don't want the design to be different! I'm
So specific and since you can't return it, I worry!


----------



## rogersa

Ame- she said they could file down some of the metal so that it sits flush. Will it still look the same or change anything other than the band sitting flush? I love the basket and I think it looks just like the HW... I'm so specific I'm worried it will be totally different?


----------



## Miss Kris

rogersa said:


> Ame- she said they could file down some of the metal so that it sits flush. Will it still look the same or change anything other than the band sitting flush? I love the basket and I think it looks just like the HW... I'm so specific I'm worried it will be totally different?



I really think you should go in person if you are super picky. Rings look alot different in real life vs in pics. Like Ame said, it probably looks metal-ish in the pics because they are so enlarged/zoomed in.


----------



## rogersa

Miss Kris said:
			
		

> I really think you should go in person if you are super picky. Rings look alot different in real life vs in pics. Like Ame said, it probably looks metal-ish in the pics because they are so enlarged/zoomed in.



I do really love the video of the ring. But seeing it in person probably isn't likely since its so far


----------



## marialc121

Here is my HW e-ring with an emerald cut paired with my soon-to-be wedding band.  The rings should be swapped around.  I was trying them on at HW when they were finally done...too excited to think about which way they should go.    I hope this helps in giving you somewhat of an idea how the bands look when they do not sit flushed together.  Good luck!


----------



## rogersa

marialc121 said:
			
		

> Here is my HW e-ring with an emerald cut paired with my soon-to-be wedding band.  The rings should be swapped around.  I was trying them on at HW when they were finally done...too excited to think about which way they should go.    I hope this helps in giving you somewhat of an idea how the bands look when they do not sit flushed together.  Good luck!



Wow beautiful rings! I'm thinking the space might be a bit smaller but it's still a beautiful look!


----------



## ame

rogersa said:


> Ame- she said they could file down some of the metal so that it sits flush. Will it still look the same or change anything other than the band sitting flush? I love the basket and I think it looks just like the HW... I'm so specific I'm worried it will be totally different?


In order for the rings to sit flush the design has to be completely redone in a way that the head (the ENTIRE HEAD is the halo, holding the stone, with the sticky outty donut at the bottom connected to the ring itself) is above the band of the ring, possibly involving cathedrals or a reworked head that tapers into a point at the bottom. What I posted a link of from Precision Set is about the only way you're going to get a flush fit with a band, OR a Ritani Endless Love style if the entire head is not reworked to make it happen with less of a donut or no donut. So if having it look identical to HW is important just get HW.

what metal would you file down? The head? the halo? IF you file metal down the chance of losing stones increases exponentially.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'll take one asap!


----------



## rogersa

ame said:
			
		

> In order for the rings to sit flush the design has to be completely redone in a way that the head (the ENTIRE HEAD is the halo, holding the stone, with the sticky outty donut at the bottom connected to the ring itself) is above the band of the ring, possibly involving cathedrals or a reworked head that tapers into a point at the bottom. What I posted a link of from Precision Set is about the only way you're going to get a flush fit with a band, OR a Ritani Endless Love style if the entire head is not reworked to make it happen with less of a donut or no donut. So if having it look identical to HW is important just get HW.
> 
> what metal would you file down? The head? the halo? IF you file metal down the chance of losing stones increases exponentially.



My boyfriend asked that about the loss of stones.. 
I wish there was a Harry Winston close to me... That way I could see what it would look like. Getting the real HW we lose carat size for the name, so I'm not sure if it's worth getting a 1 carat starting at 25,000!


----------



## marialc121

rogersa said:


> Wow beautiful rings! I'm thinking the space might be a bit smaller but it's still a beautiful look!



Thank you.   There is a bit of a gap because of the donut so you'll need to consider that or the setting from Precision Set posted by Ame is a great alternative.


----------



## rogersa

marialc121 said:
			
		

> Thank you.   There is a bit of a gap because of the donut so you'll need to consider that or the setting from Precision Set posted by Ame is a great alternative.



I really love the setting, it wouldn't be the same if I changed it. If you have anymore photos ( with or without a band!) I'd love to see! Angles too!  what carat size is your ring? Sooooo pretty!


----------



## honeybeez

It is worth it!! Because it is HARRY WINSTON!!! 
It is true that nobody will know what brand it is, but U urself knows it. 
I would have self satisfaction even if nobody comments how beautiful my ring is or whatever, because me myself knows that it is HARRY WINSTON!


----------



## marialc121

BTW, this is the side view of the ring so you can see how much the donut sticks out.  I wonder if the donut size varies with the stone as well...


----------



## ame

rogersa said:


> My boyfriend asked that about the loss of stones..
> I wish there was a Harry Winston close to me... That way I could see what it would look like. Getting the real HW we lose carat size for the name, so I'm not sure if it's worth getting a 1 carat starting at 25,000!



Pave is delicate. Many folks never lose stones, some lose them all the time. You just never know. People can lose them from HW and Tiffany just like anywhere else.


----------



## ame

marialc121 said:


> BTW, this is the side view of the ring so you can see how much the donut sticks out.  I wonder if the donut size varies with the stone as well...



It would vary most likely based on shape AND size. The larger the stone, the larger donuts do tend to be for strength, esp on a tiny thin band. 

I personally don't think HW is worth it unless you yourself knowing that its the HW brings you comfort or pleasure.


----------



## honeybeez

Maria, ur ring took my breath away again everytime u posted a new picture of it! It got me thinking whether i should buy the RB or emerald. Haha.. 
That day i saw a women tried on an emerald cut in debeers... It is so eye catching and look so elegant. And funny is, when she took off and tried the RB...the RB suddenly looks so simple and normal and not nice if compared to the EMERALD! Do u still like ur emerald? Hehe. 



marialc121 said:


> Here is my HW e-ring with an emerald cut paired with my soon-to-be wedding band.  The rings should be swapped around.  I was trying them on at HW when they were finally done...too excited to think about which way they should go.    I hope this helps in giving you somewhat of an idea how the bands look when they do not sit flushed together.  Good luck!


----------



## marialc121

rogersa said:


> I really love the setting, it wouldn't be the same if I changed it. If you have anymore photos ( with or without a band!) I'd love to see! Angles too!  what carat size is your ring? Sooooo pretty!



I really love the setting too even though there are many rings out there that look similar to it.  The quality and craftsmanship is beyond words.  DF does not regret paying one single penny for it.  You really need to see in person in order to appreciate it.  

Here are a few more pics.  It's 2.5 ct. and my ring size is 4.25.


----------



## rogersa

marialc121 said:
			
		

> I really love the setting too even though there are many rings out there that look similar to it.  The quality and craftsmanship is beyond words.  DF does not regret paying one single penny for it.  You really need to see in person in order to appreciate it.
> 
> Here are a few more pics.  It's 2.5 ct. and my ring size is 4.25.



Absolutely stunning!! We don't have a Harry Winston anywhere near us in Toronto so we'll have to get it made for us. But that's ok. Your ring is so pretty!


----------



## marialc121

honeybeez said:


> Maria, ur ring took my breath away again everytime u posted a new picture of it! It got me thinking whether i should buy the RB or emerald. Haha..
> That day i saw a women tried on an emerald cut in debeers... It is so eye catching and look so elegant. And funny is, when she took off and tried the RB...the RB suddenly looks so simple and normal and not nice if compared to the EMERALD! Do u still like ur emerald? Hehe.



Thanks honeybeez, you are such a sweetheart.  

I love my EC and never doubted my choice in choosing it but then I always knew that I wanted an EC.  I tried on some RB's in the beginning because DF's image of an e-ring should have a RB.  I convinced him to have me try on the EC's as well and then he agreed that it looked better on me.  The best thing to do is to try them both and go with the cut that really speaks to you.  Good luck!


----------



## marialc121

rogersa said:


> Absolutely stunning!! We don't have a Harry Winston anywhere near us in Toronto so we'll have to get it made for us. But that's ok. Your ring is so pretty!



Good luck!  There are alot of great members here with an abundance of knowledge.  I'm sure you will find your perfect ring!


----------



## Miss Kris

ame said:


> It would vary most likely based on shape AND size. The larger the stone, the larger donuts do tend to be for strength, esp on a tiny thin band.
> 
> I personally don't think HW is worth it unless you yourself knowing that its the HW brings you comfort or pleasure.



I agree, but the same goes for Tiffany too. $25000 for a 1 carat?  Too much...a little bit of a premium is ok, but some of this inflation is just extreme IMO


----------



## rogersa

Miss Kris said:
			
		

> I agree, but the same goes for Tiffany too. $25000 for a 1 carat?  Too much...a little bit of a premium is ok, but some of this inflation is just extreme IMO



I honestly think I prefer it being made for me. Agreed, paying a premium is normal. But I can't justify the price knowing how much more I can get somewhere else, and it's just as beautiful. I normally RUN right back to Tiffany's. But now I have no urge to run! I'd rather have a 2-2.4 carat center stone with a beautiful setting that has another half carat in diamonds that's made JUST for me from my amazing boyfriend


----------



## ahertz

Ame and the others are giving you great advice. But I want to add that there are a lot of us who like a gap -- want it, actually. I think it lets both rings shine.  You might want to go to a store (any store) and try rings on both ways and make sure you know that you "need" a flush set.


----------



## rogersa

ahertz said:
			
		

> Ame and the others are giving you great advice. But I want to add that there are a lot of us who like a gap -- want it, actually. I think it lets both rings shine.  You might want to go to a store (any store) and try rings on both ways and make sure you know that you "need" a flush set.



Do you know of any photos I could take a look at? I'm thinking I might like it if it's small, so that it's obvious there is a wedding band as well.


----------



## Jeanxy

marialc121 said:
			
		

> I really love the setting too even though there are many rings out there that look similar to it.  The quality and craftsmanship is beyond words.  DF does not regret paying one single penny for it.  You really need to see in person in order to appreciate it.
> 
> Here are a few more pics.  It's 2.5 ct. and my ring size is 4.25.



MARIA! *I faint* BEAUTIFUL!!! 

Rogersa: I agree that if the name is important to you, then stick with a branded ring but since you're considering non-branded options the brand might not be that important to you. I say go for the bigger carat size and have it custom made. Sometimes I wonder if we (DF and I) should have gone for the non branded route as well, but as mentioned by some of the others, it makes me happy knowing I have a Tiffany's ring even if others don't know. Also, I tried the novo band with the soleste and it was a very small gap and I actually quite liked it.  Some of the tiffany's ads have women wearing ER and WB with spaces between and I think it looks really feminine and lovely. Always go with what makes your heart sing though!


----------



## lanasyogamama

There is a discussion on gap vs. no gap here, but no pics.

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/question-about-gap-between-ering-and-wband-708953.html

I'll take a pic of mine tomorrow, but I'm sure if you ask around, you can get more.


----------



## materialgurl

Jeanxy said:


> MARIA! *I faint* BEAUTIFUL!!!
> 
> Rogersa: I agree that if the name is important to you, then stick with a branded ring but since you're considering non-branded options the brand might not be that important to you. I say go for the bigger carat size and have it custom made. Sometimes I wonder if we (DF and I) should have gone for the non branded route as well, but as mentioned by some of the others, it makes me happy knowing I have a Tiffany's ring even if others don't know. Also, I tried the novo band with the soleste and it was a very small gap and I actually quite liked it.  Some of the tiffany's ads have women wearing ER and WB with spaces between and I think it looks really feminine and lovely. Always go with what makes your heart sing though!



I think the novo band is gorgeous! I'm going to try it with my soleste when I get it resized this weekend! did you take any pics? would love to see!

I agree with knowing about having a tiffanys ring, even when no one else knows. it just feels special


----------



## honeybeez

A 1 carat tiffany starts from 14k onwards and depending on the 4c as well. Not 25k. 
With 25k at tiffany, u can At least get 1.3 carats considering f color and vs2. For the same spec f color n vs2 in hw u need pay 25k  for 1 carat.


----------



## ame

Miss Kris said:


> I agree, but the same goes for Tiffany too. $25000 for a 1 carat?  Too much...a little bit of a premium is ok, but some of this inflation is just extreme IMO


Seriously. I don't get it at all. But everyone here knows how I feel about all that. You're buying a name and convenience and marketing, not necessarily always perfect quality, they sell some duds too.  Some people like the name, convenience and marketing, others prefer to do the "legwork" and get more for the same price.



ahertz said:


> Ame and the others are giving you great advice. But I want to add that there are a lot of us who like a gap -- want it, actually. I think it lets both rings shine.  You might want to go to a store (any store) and try rings on both ways and make sure you know that you "need" a flush set.



And no amount of someone else's photos is really going to make your mind up til you see it on your own hand. Before you pick a setting be sure it will fit flush or provide that amount of gap you prefer ON YOUR HAND.


----------



## acrowcounted

ame said:


> Seriously. I don't get it at all. But everyone here knows how I feel about all that. You're buying a name and convenience and marketing, not necessarily always perfect quality, they sell some duds too.  Some people like the name, convenience and marketing, others prefer to do the "legwork" and get more for the same price.



You got it at one time Ame, since you bought your original ering from Tiffany.


----------



## ame

I did, though it was more that HE liked it. But then they damaged and lost it twice. That gave me the option to learn more, find other options to spend my refund on, and get educated! So I can thank them for that!


----------



## rogersa

honeybeez said:
			
		

> A 1 carat tiffany starts from 14k onwards and depending on the 4c as well. Not 25k.
> With 25k at tiffany, u can At least get 1.3 carats considering f color and vs2. For the same spec f color n vs2 in hw u need pay 25k  for 1 carat.



When I was looking, nothing really started at what it said it did. There was a 1.08 I vs2 for 17... That's not 14!! 

I did get it, and I guess I understand it. But I don't mind having my ring made for me. I'll get a brand wedding band instead. That I might justify!


----------



## sjunky13

QUOTE=rogersa;20758332]When I was looking, nothing really started at what it said it did. There was a 1.08 I vs2 for 17... That's not 14!! 

I did get it, and I guess I understand it. But I don't mind having my ring made for me. I'll get a brand wedding band instead. That I might justify![/QUOTE]


To be fair, you are in Canada  and I think prices are higher. I am pricing the soleste and I can get a carat at 14k. In fact  they have a .92 G VS22 for $13,350 right now!


----------



## rogersa

sjunky13 said:
			
		

> QUOTE=rogersa;20758332]When I was looking, nothing really started at what it said it did. There was a 1.08 I vs2 for 17... That's not 14!!
> 
> I did get it, and I guess I understand it. But I don't mind having my ring made for me. I'll get a brand wedding band instead. That I might justify!



To be fair, you are in Canada  and I think prices are higher. I am pricing the soleste and I can get a carat at 14k. In fact  they have a .92 G VS22 for $13,350 right now!
[/QUOTE]

That one was actually in the states. But that's ok. It's a beautiful ring, just not for me. 

Here are pictures se sent of the perfect halo setting, it looks like it might not create such a large space to me!


----------



## ame

It will have less of a gap, but probably about 3mm.


----------



## rogersa

ame said:
			
		

> It will have less of a gap, but probably about 3mm.



Which ring do you prefer? I think I prefer the first one, but I like the way the basket underneath is on this one. I'm glad I have time to think about this! How much of a gap do you think the fist one will give?


----------



## ame

Of the two, this one. But I don't honestly care for either because they don't allow for a regular band to sit flush and that to me is a dealbreaker. Either way I wouldn't want pave on the donut at all.

The first one will get a pretty wide gap. At least 5mm probably.


----------



## Miss Kris

rogersa said:


> Which ring do you prefer? I think I prefer the first one, but I like the way the basket underneath is on this one. I'm glad I have time to think about this! How much of a gap do you think the fist one will give?



Can't they just put the head on top of the band rather than integrated with it so that a wedding band can sit flush against it?

ETA:  I actually think I like the square halo better than the round for this cut of diamond btw


----------



## ahertz

Try different halos on in person with wedding bands to see what you like. Here's a really blurry shot of mine that I just took with my computer (sorry for the poor quality -- I thought I had a better picture saved):


----------



## rogersa

ahertz said:
			
		

> Try different halos on in person with wedding bands to see what you like. Here's a really blurry shot of mine that I just took with my computer (sorry for the poor quality -- I thought I had a better picture saved):



That looks pretty! 

I just emailed Leon about this setting 

http://www.artofplatinum.com/vault/...roduct_id=1425&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1

I think I could get an AVC set in it depending on the cost of the setting. It looks like it would have a smaller gap


----------



## ame

Miss Kris said:


> Can't they just put the head on top of the band rather than integrated with it so that a wedding band can sit flush against it?


Thats what I was telling her. It needs to either be reshaped so the arms come to a point more and or be on the band not integrated. 



rogersa said:


> That looks pretty!
> 
> I just emailed Leon about this setting
> 
> http://www.artofplatinum.com/vault/...roduct_id=1425&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1
> 
> I think I could get an AVC set in it depending on the cost of the setting. It looks like it would have a smaller gap



I truly hope you did not say you had an AVC for it. All you say is I have a stone that is the following dimensions and that it's an antique cushion style. Just take my advice on this one. Don't say GOG, don't say AVC.


----------



## bag O trix

Hi!
Before I was even engaged, I was always obsessed with making sure my band would sit flush against my engagement ring, but once I tried on the Soleste, I didn't care because I was so crazy for the ring. I did try on one of Tiffany's bands with the Soleste and it was perfect. Here are 2 pictures of my actual ring with the band; these pictures are from my first time trying the Soleste on in September, before it was actually mine. I really like this band and it's a high contender on my list for when we start looking at bands.


----------



## sjunky13

bag O trix said:


> Hi!
> Before I was even engaged, I was always obsessed with making sure my band would sit flush against my engagement ring, but once I tried on the Soleste, I didn't care because I was so crazy for the ring. I did try on one of Tiffany's bands with the Soleste and it was perfect. Here are 2 pictures of my actual ring with the band; these pictures are from my first time trying the Soleste on in September, before it was actually mine. I really like this band and it's a high contender on my list for when we start looking at bands.


 
hi, do you mind to share the stats on your ring? It is stunning!!!


----------



## bag O trix

thank you, I love it!! I am SO picky and I have changed my mind SO many times, but once I saw the Soleste, I was done. Tiffany's work is so amazing and so delicate and just sparkles more then anything, I even looked at single halo engagement rings at Cartier- no comparison to Tiffany Soleste.
I don't know the carat size, I know I have to find this out!! Color F and Clarity VS1.
Here is a better picture, not so blurry and from this month, when the ring was actually mine!!


----------



## twitspie

Bag O trix I love your ring!!!


----------



## rogersa

ame said:
			
		

> Thats what I was telling her. It needs to either be reshaped so the arms come to a point more and or be on the band not integrated.
> 
> I truly hope you did not say you had an AVC for it. All you say is I have a stone that is the following dimensions and that it's an antique cushion style. Just take my advice on this one. Don't say GOG, don't say AVC.



I didn't say I had one I just asked how much the setting was with a diamond to see if he had one and without. 

But I've read a lot of negative things about him. So I'm sort of nervous!


----------



## rogersa

bag O trix said:
			
		

> Hi!
> Before I was even engaged, I was always obsessed with making sure my band would sit flush against my engagement ring, but once I tried on the Soleste, I didn't care because I was so crazy for the ring. I did try on one of Tiffany's bands with the Soleste and it was perfect. Here are 2 pictures of my actual ring with the band; these pictures are from my first time trying the Soleste on in September, before it was actually mine. I really like this band and it's a high contender on my list for when we start looking at bands.



That looks great! I'm really loving the HW style, so I don't know how much a space would bother me but I'll have to find out


----------



## Jeanxy

materialgurl said:
			
		

> I think the novo band is gorgeous! I'm going to try it with my soleste when I get it resized this weekend! did you take any pics? would love to see!
> 
> I agree with knowing about having a tiffanys ring, even when no one else knows. it just feels special



No I don't have any pics and I am photo post shy as well! Hehe 

It does look pretty much the same as the photo Bag O trix posted though. I think the gap looks nice with the soleste


----------



## lanasyogamama

Here's a pic of my gap. My rings spin a lot.


----------



## SophiaLee

I'm kinda partial to the gap myself. Lovely rings everyone!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Yikes to the super close up of my hand.


----------



## kohl_mascara

lanasyogamama said:
			
		

> Here's a pic of my gap. My rings spin a lot.



Gorgeous Lana!!! Is this how you normally wear them? Or do you stack your eternity band with your ering and wedding band?


----------



## marialc121

lanasyogamama said:


> Here's a pic of my gap. My rings spin a lot.



Love it!    I actually really like the gap between the e-ring and wedding band that's why it didn't bother me to have that on my set as well.


----------



## lanasyogamama

kohl_mascara said:


> Gorgeous Lana!!! Is this how you normally wear them? Or do you stack your eternity band with your ering and wedding band?



Thanks Kohl!  I havn't been wearing my WR   I'm just really into these two together right now.  I take these two off when I get home, and then I just wear my plain gold band.



marialc121 said:


> Love it!    I actually really like the gap between the e-ring and wedding band that's why it didn't bother me to have that on my set as well.



Thanks maria!!


----------



## ame

rogersa said:


> I didn't say I had one I just asked how much the setting was with a diamond to see if he had one and without.
> 
> But I've read a lot of negative things about him. So I'm sort of nervous!


Well in terms of what I mentioned, there's some weirdness there with him and GOG about those stones. He has told people he wouldn't even quote them a price, let alone make the ring when they said they had an AVC. I have no explanation for why he does that, but there's something going on there. 

Swanky and others used him for new settings with no issue. I don't like that he doesn't stand behind his work if you wear it with a wedding band which frankly is totally idiotic.



lanasyogamama said:


> Here's a pic of my gap. My rings spin a lot.


Your rings gap that much? They look like the basket of your ering wouldn't allow that much gap?


----------



## rogersa

ame said:
			
		

> Well in terms of what I mentioned, there's some weirdness there with him and GOG about those stones. He has told people he wouldn't even quote them a price, let alone make the ring when they said they had an AVC. I have no explanation for why he does that, but there's something going on there.
> 
> Swanky and others used him for new settings with no issue. I don't like that he doesn't stand behind his work if you wear it with a wedding band which frankly is totally idiotic.
> 
> Your rings gap that much? They look like the basket of your ering wouldn't allow that much gap?



I completely agree that it makes no sense. I'm obviously going to wear a wedding band. Do we know anything about his diamonds? Because I was looking at his inventory and If we wanted an I SI1 or 2 we could get a 3 carat. I would rathe I vs2 but I'm still shocked at the idea of a 3 carat. I think between 2 and 3 in his setting would be perfect. It's not Tiffany's or HW but he's still well known! So I wonder if anyone has had experiences with his own vintage cushions.


----------



## materialgurl

rogersa said:


> I completely agree that it makes no sense. I'm obviously going to wear a wedding band. Do we know anything about his diamonds? Because I was looking at his inventory and If we wanted an I SI1 or 2 we could get a 3 carat. I would rathe I vs2 but I'm still shocked at the idea of a 3 carat. I think between 2 and 3 in his setting would be perfect. It's not Tiffany's or HW but he's still well known! So I wonder if anyone has had experiences with his own vintage cushions.



I thought when you were at spence diamonds they were pushing lower colored diamonds and clarity.. which you weren't okay with. Just make sure you dont "settle" because you want a 3 carat, quality over quantity.


----------



## rogersa

materialgurl said:
			
		

> I thought when you were at spence diamonds they were pushing lower colored diamonds and clarity.. which you weren't okay with. Just make sure you dont "settle" because you want a 3 carat, quality over quantity.



Yes I want at least an I vs2, and I want to make sure it sparkles like CRAZY! and that it is completely eye clean and "perfect" not IF perfect but... Affordable. 

I want to add this video. It's exactly what I want ( minus the pink halo) but I thought it would be cute maybe! If my boyfriend picked a spot, maybe the diamonds around the donut? Under the basket type of thing, and added some blue diamonds? Now that I'm saying it it sounds a little tacky... But if they are hidden? Or maybe pink ones instead. It still sound off to me but I thought it was a cute idea... Maybe instead inside the band one little blue one :s


----------



## rogersa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpnGJf6c7oQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Candice0985

materialgurl said:


> I thought when you were at spence diamonds they were pushing lower colored diamonds and clarity.. which you weren't okay with. Just make sure you dont "settle" because you want a 3 carat, quality over quantity.


spence diamonds is bad for that, I dont shop there because I don't find their diamonds very sparkley. I even approached them about finding a yellow diamond for a necklace and they told me they had no connections and could not source a fancy coloured diamond for me!


----------



## ame

rogersa said:


> Yes I want at least an I vs2, and I want to make sure it sparkles like CRAZY! and that it is completely eye clean and "perfect" not IF perfect but... Affordable.
> 
> I want to add this video. It's exactly what I want ( minus the pink halo) but I thought it would be cute maybe! If my boyfriend picked a spot, maybe the diamonds around the donut? Under the basket type of thing, and added some blue diamonds? Now that I'm saying it it sounds a little tacky... But if they are hidden? Or maybe pink ones instead. It still sound off to me but I thought it was a cute idea... Maybe instead inside the band one little blue one :s


Ah surprise stones!

Those will be hard to find and probably pretty pricey, so keep that in mind! Even at that size!  If that's the ring that you want, I say save that video, take a few screen grabs so you have it and give your boyfriend the info. Then it's time to let him do the work!


----------



## lanasyogamama

ame said:
			
		

> Your rings gap that much? They look like the basket of your ering wouldn't allow that much gap?



Not always, but it can.  A lot of the time they sit flat, but will separate at times. I think it happened more with the old, wide band. 

 I'm not explaining it well.  I took a side pic to see if that helps.


----------



## Miss Kris

rogersa said:


> Yes I want at least an I vs2, and I want to make sure it sparkles like CRAZY! and that it is completely eye clean and "perfect" not IF perfect but... Affordable.
> 
> I want to add this video. It's exactly what I want ( minus the pink halo) but I thought it would be cute maybe! If my boyfriend picked a spot, maybe the diamonds around the donut? Under the basket type of thing, and added some blue diamonds? Now that I'm saying it it sounds a little tacky... But if they are hidden? Or maybe pink ones instead. It still sound off to me but I thought it was a cute idea... Maybe instead inside the band one little blue one :s



This is just a suggestion, but maybe since your boyfriend has an idea of everything you want, let him take it from here?  I think you are driving yourself crazy and I guarantee you that so long as he gets you something in the ballpark of what you like, you will love it and it will mean even more since he picked the exact one himself


----------



## rogersa

ame said:
			
		

> Ah surprise stones!
> 
> Those will be hard to find and probably pretty pricey, so keep that in mind! Even at that size!  If that's the ring that you want, I say save that video, take a few screen grabs so you have it and give your boyfriend the info. Then it's time to let him do the work!



Good point! I'll give him everything to deal with! I even told him that if he needs advice to tell me not to come on here!! I think I will call for a quick quote, and with Leon we can get about 2-2.3 carats which seems perfect! Are surprise stones a good idea?


----------



## rogersa

Miss Kris said:
			
		

> This is just a suggestion, but maybe since your boyfriend has an idea of everything you want, let him take it from here?  I think you are driving yourself crazy and I guarantee you that so long as he gets you something in the ballpark of what you like, you will love it and it will mean even more since he picked the exact one himself



You're right, actually we just spoke about that. I just want to have one conversation about it, and not talk about it anymore. We talk about it too much, I don't want to! I'm so excited anyways so I don't need to talk
About it. If anyone has any info on Leon though that would be great


----------



## bag O trix

rogersa said:


> You're right, actually we just spoke about that. I just want to have one conversation about it, and not talk about it anymore. We talk about it too much, I don't want to! I'm so excited anyways so I don't need to talk
> About it. If anyone has any info on Leon though that would be great



You also want it to be a surprise. I always wanted my proposal to be a surprise, but I always wanted to pick out the ring as well. I was always anxious about what ring I wanted, I changed my mind SO many times, but I think when you find the one you love, you will know. When I tried the Soleste on, it was like nothing else, but even after trying it on, I went Cartier and tried on a single halo with a 2+ carat cushion and it didn't do anything like the Soleste did TO ME. You want to love your ring, especially if you are part of looking and have put so much into it, as you have. And even though you are part of the process, you can still be surprised, I had NO CLUE my now fiancé was going to get me the Soleste, I hounded him for 3 months about this ring, thinking it was already sold. When you find the ring, your anxiety will be gone and you will be so happy!!


----------



## Miss Kris

rogersa said:


> You're right, actually we just spoke about that. I just want to have one conversation about it, and not talk about it anymore. We talk about it too much, I don't want to! I'm so excited anyways so I don't need to talk
> About it. If anyone has any info on Leon though that would be great



Thats what I did. I said I wanted Tacori and told him the setting I liked. I then let him do the rest!


----------



## ame

Yes, give him the info and bow out. It will mean more to you if he gets a ring that blows your mind and did it all in a surprise, romantic way.



lanasyogamama said:


> Not always, but it can.  A lot of the time they sit flat, but will separate at times. I think it happened more with the old, wide band.
> 
> I'm not explaining it well.  I took a side pic to see if that helps.



Yea the gap in this pic is what I mean by gap. Mine separate but are almost entirely flush otherwise.


----------



## rogersa

I just wanted to mention that we are slowing the talk now  I literally just got off the phone with Leon himself! He was SO nice! I was really pleased with the quote he have me and I'm so excited now! 
While talking, James and I decided we want between 2 and 3 carats. He wants to go 3 but that price scares me! I'm so excited!


----------



## SophiaLee

It is my dream to own a Leon Mege ring. If only I would've known about him when I got engaged years ago...sigh. You are very lucky!


----------



## lanasyogamama

rogersa said:


> I just wanted to mention that we are slowing the talk now  I literally just got off the phone with Leon himself! He was SO nice! I was really pleased with the quote he have me and I'm so excited now!
> While talking, James and I decided we want between 2 and 3 carats. He wants to go 3 but that price scares me! I'm so excited!



You can't go wrong with specs like that and a Leon design!


----------



## Candice0985

rogersa said:


> I just wanted to mention that we are slowing the talk now  I literally just got off the phone with Leon himself! He was SO nice! I was really pleased with the quote he have me and I'm so excited now!
> While talking, James and I decided we want between 2 and 3 carats. He wants to go 3 but that price scares me! I'm so excited!


thats so exciting!!! leon's work is amazing!!! and lana's right with spec's like that the ring is going to be insane!


----------



## twitspie

I cannot wait to see this ring!!!!  His halos are utter perfection, along with the diamonds on the basket...it is a dream ring


----------



## Ellenpink

I just got my yellow soleste back from sizing today. Love it


----------



## materialgurl

Ellenpink said:


> I just got my yellow soleste back from sizing today. Love it



congrats!! pics?


----------



## Ellenpink

Hi,thanks I will post pics. If I can figure out how.


----------



## rogersa

Ellenpink said:
			
		

> Hi,thanks I will post pics. If I can figure out how.



Yes I would love to see!


----------



## Candice0985

oooh would love to see ellenpink!


----------



## rogersa

So I'm just wondering what everyone thinks about Leon's 811 and the heidy ring? I like how delicate the 811 is, but I also like the other one. I think it would look larger over all, but is still delicate. I would want the basket( well the prongs etc) to be like the 811, so I emailed to see if it's possible. I would rather it not be the cathedral type of band. Does anyone have any input or any other styles of his that might work?


----------



## twitspie

I love the 811!  I think it will look stunning...are you defo not going for the soleste any more?


----------



## rogersa

twitspie said:
			
		

> I love the 811!  I think it will look stunning...are you defo not going for the soleste any more?



It's pretty definite. I don't think I like it on me anymore. I think that the double halo makes the center stone look smaller. It gets swallowed up I think. 

I haven't been able to really see the 811 in a 2 carat on someone's hand near a size 5. I just wonder if it will look a little bit small? The other one, which I saw in the Leon thread on here looks huge and absurdly gorgeous. I have a picture of another persons as well that I found. Here is the link to the ring on his site, http://artofplatinum.com/vault/inde...ge=flypage.tpl&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1

I just wouldn't want it to be a cathedral and I really hate the basket... I think that's what it's called anyways. I like the delicate prong type basket the 811 has! Here is the picture. I think it's about 2 carats 
http://www.pricescope.com/forum/show-me-the-ring/my-new-leon-mege-cushion-t49665.html


Ok so I'm going to throw this out there as well: what about a pear or round? http://www.pricescope.com/forum/show-me-the-ring/leon-mege-811-adrianna-rb-halo-ring-t154967-90.html


----------



## ame

Frankie's was lovely, but she's actually had that ring remade by Steven Kirsch and then again by Victor Canera.


----------



## rogersa

ame said:
			
		

> Frankie's was lovely, but she's actually had that ring remade by Steven Kirsch and then again by Victor Canera.



She had that one made again? Because its her moms ring. I thought it was so pretty. Why did she do that?


----------



## ame

She had one of her own that was identical. I think her moms is still intact, hers was remade by other jewelers bec she wasn't happy with them. They weren't perfectly aligned and symmetrical and at the right angle for her liking. When she did side by sides with all three you could see the difference.


----------



## rogersa

ame said:
			
		

> She had one of her own that was identical. I think her moms is still intact, hers was remade by other jewelers bec she wasn't happy with them. They weren't perfectly aligned and symmetrical and at the right angle for her liking. When she did side by sides with all three you could see the difference.



Hmmm I'm just trying to figure out shape for the center stone. I won't be able to try them on myself  I might go to Tiffany's strictly to look at carat size


----------



## sjunky13

ame said:


> She had one of her own that was identical. I think her moms is still intact, hers was remade by other jewelers bec she wasn't happy with them. They weren't perfectly aligned and symmetrical and at the right angle for her liking. When she did side by sides with all three you could see the difference.


 
Those comparisons lead me to call Victor. I liked his work the best out of them all. I would def choose him to make my custom. It was gorgeous! I saw little metal and I like that is was all hand made. Rare to see today.


----------



## twitspie

HI Rogersa

I do agree with you about the Soleste...it is STUNNING but I think a solitaire or the delicate halo style for an engagement ring is a good/classic choice.

I agree with you about the links you have posted.  Defo go and try the round/pear on again?


----------



## rogersa

twitspie said:
			
		

> HI Rogersa
> 
> I do agree with you about the Soleste...it is STUNNING but I think a solitaire or the delicate halo style for an engagement ring is a good/classic choice.
> 
> I agree with you about the links you have posted.  Defo go and try the round/pear on again?



I do like the cushion, my absolute dream would be to have a 3 carat. I've seen some si1s that look really good. So wondering if that would be a possibility. Otherwise we'll be getting a 2 carat. Does anyone know any links to 2 carat cushion erings?


----------



## twitspie

http://www.pricescope.com/forum/roc...hion-video-which-would-you-choose-t96128.html

same dilemma as yours..i have not had a chance to watch the video, have to give my baby her formula!


----------



## pandapharm

^ we aren't supposed to link other forums


----------



## etk123

> Ok so I'm going to throw this out there as well: what about a pear or round?


The 811 is a stunning ring! I have never seen a ring by Leon that I didn't find gorgeous, from simple solitaires to the fanciest of pave work. Anyway, did you say PEAR?? I have a pear! I love a pear! I really struggled with whether or not to put it in a halo, I think it is one of the prettiest shapes with a halo. In the end I didn't, I opted for a 3 stone. I get great finger coverage that way too. Now mine was an upgrade, had I been a new bride I would have gone with the halo. I thought the 3 stone was more appropriate for an anniversary. I love a pear in a halo so much I would love to get a colored gemstone ring as a rhr.


----------



## twitspie

Sorry my bad!
That is a stunning pear! Do you kind if I ask how many carats it is?


----------



## rogersa

etk123 said:
			
		

> The 811 is a stunning ring! I have never seen a ring by Leon that I didn't find gorgeous, from simple solitaires to the fanciest of pave work. Anyway, did you say PEAR?? I have a pear! I love a pear! I really struggled with whether or not to put it in a halo, I think it is one of the prettiest shapes with a halo. In the end I didn't, I opted for a 3 stone. I get great finger coverage that way too. Now mine was an upgrade, had I been a new bride I would have gone with the halo. I thought the 3 stone was more appropriate for an anniversary. I love a pear in a halo so much I would love to get a colored gemstone ring as a rhr.



So pretty! What size is your ring? (carat and finger) if you don't mind me asking ( so specifically! Haha) 

I do love cushions. What I love about the heidy ( I think that's what it's called) is that you get great finger coverage. So I wonder if he could make the band thinner (1.8 maybe?) have the basket like the 811, and leave the halo... I think that would be amazing! I even like the double claw look...


----------



## rogersa

But! I do love how unique a pear with a halo would be!


----------



## etk123

I looked at cushions originally when I got the pear, in the end our friend got engaged with a cushion/halo and I didn't want to have the same thing. There's something so regal and romantic looking about a cushion! My pear is 2.56ct but faces up large, it measures a 3ct on the comparison chart. It's not shallow so I have no idea how that worked out! The side stones are .65 each. I wear a size 5 but got a 5.25 because I can't stand tight rings. I got sizing beads to help with the spinning.
Oh and I adore double claw prongs!! Especially with a cushion!


----------



## etk123

twitspie said:


> Sorry my bad!
> That is a stunning pear! Do you kind if I ask how many carats it is?



It's 2.56


----------



## rogersa

etk123 said:
			
		

> I looked at cushions originally when I got the pear, in the end our friend got engaged with a cushion/halo and I didn't want to have the same thing. There's something so regal and romantic looking about a cushion! My pear is 2.56ct but faces up large, it measures a 3ct on the comparison chart. It's not shallow so I have no idea how that worked out! The side stones are .65 each. I wear a size 5 but got a 5.25 because I can't stand tight rings. I got sizing beads to help with the spinning.
> Oh and I adore double claw prongs!! Especially with a cushion!



So beautiful! I think we might have to look into going to new York. We're in Toronto, and we should probably fly there ( but I'm terrified of flying!!) so we might drive. I'll wait to see what he emails us back. I love the 811, but probably only in 3 carats. So the other one will help bring out its size I think.


----------



## Miss Kris

rogersa said:


> I do like the cushion, my absolute dream would be to have a 3 carat. I've seen some si1s that look really good. So wondering if that would be a possibility. Otherwise we'll be getting a 2 carat. Does anyone know any links to 2 carat cushion erings?



I would care a little less about size and more about the stone's quality. A 2 carat will still look big on a size 5 finger


----------



## Miss Kris

rogersa said:


> But! I do love how unique a pear with a halo would be!



You are driving yourself crazy girl. I think you should let your boyfriend handle it.  Tell him what specs are your minimum, the type of style, and let him go from there. IMO part of the excitement is leaving some of the ring to be a surprise. It's not as fun to pick everything yourself. Save that for an upgrade


----------



## Miss Kris

etk123 said:


> I looked at cushions originally when I got the pear, in the end our friend got engaged with a cushion/halo and I didn't want to have the same thing. There's something so regal and romantic looking about a cushion! My pear is 2.56ct but faces up large, it measures a 3ct on the comparison chart. It's not shallow so I have no idea how that worked out! The side stones are .65 each. I wear a size 5 but got a 5.25 because I can't stand tight rings. I got sizing beads to help with the spinning.
> Oh and I adore double claw prongs!! Especially with a cushion!



I got a RB in a cushion halo with double prongs...another option!


----------



## etk123

Miss Kris said:


> I got a RB in a cushion halo with double prongs...another option!



Oooh I want to see!


----------



## rogersa

Miss Kris said:
			
		

> I got a RB in a cushion halo with double prongs...another option!



Do you have pictures?


----------



## Miss Kris

Not on the iPad since I can't upload. It's the tacori 2620

http://www.tacori.com/Engagement-Rings#/2620RDMDP


----------



## rogersa

Miss Kris said:
			
		

> You are driving yourself crazy girl. I think you should let your boyfriend handle it.  Tell him what specs are your minimum, the type of style, and let him go from there. IMO part of the excitement is leaving some of the ring to be a surprise. It's not as fun to pick everything yourself. Save that for an upgrade



I do agree about the quality, that's what we were just talking about. And we can probably get ( I'd like) a D vs1 or vvs2 2- 2.3 carats. We emailed Leon to see if it's even possible and then I'll leave it alone. I think I'm a 4.75, but we'll have to see. He's also hinting by the end of June!!


----------



## rogersa

Miss Kris said:
			
		

> Not on the iPad since I can't upload. It's the tacori 2620
> 
> http://www.tacori.com/Engagement-Rings#/2620RDMDP



I love the 2620!


----------



## Miss Kris

rogersa said:


> I do agree about the quality, that's what we were just talking about. And we can probably get ( I'd like) a D vs1 or vvs2 2- 2.3 carats. We emailed Leon to see if it's even possible and then I'll leave it alone. I think I'm a 4.75, but we'll have to see. He's also hinting by the end of June!!



IMO, I wouldn't get a D in color. I have an F and it looks colorless...and that will either save you $ or allow for an increase in size. Even an E would help with that


----------



## Miss Kris

rogersa said:


> I love the 2620!



Thanks, me too . I like that it is a very delicate halo so it blends perfectly with the center stone


----------



## Miss Kris

I'm on etsy and can't believe the rings there. And the prices!  I will just tell myself that the quality must not be that great

http://www.etsy.com/shop/KNRINC?page=4


----------



## etk123

Miss Kris said:


> Thanks, me too . I like that it is a very delicate halo so it blends perfectly with the center stone



Oh you're newly engaged congratulations!!!! I read you in the Bish thread! Your ring is TDF!


----------



## twitspie

Gorgeous Tacori Miss Kris!


----------



## Miss Kris

etk123 said:


> Oh you're newly engaged congratulations!!!! I read you in the Bish thread! Your ring is TDF!



Yes, thank you!  I didn't post pics because like I said..it's hard to do from the iPad and I am lazy .


----------



## Miss Kris

twitspie said:


> Gorgeous Tacori Miss Kris!



Thanks!


----------



## rogersa

Miss Kris said:
			
		

> Yes, thank you!  I didn't post pics because like I said..it's hard to do from the iPad and I am lazy .



Congratulations!! Can't wait to see!


----------



## rogersa

My boyfriend saw the victor canera ring and fell in love. So we'll see what they say and he will have all the info needed


----------



## sjunky13

rogersa said:


> My boyfriend saw the victor canera ring and fell in love. So we'll see what they say and he will have all the info needed


 
I saw that ring and contacted him asap. He was very responsive! He gets back asap. I loved his halo the best. I got my quote for a double halo on a RB. He does amazing work and personally emails you back. You would get a quote within hours.


----------



## rogersa

sjunky13 said:
			
		

> I saw that ring and contacted him asap. He was very responsive! He gets back asap. I loved his halo the best. I got my quote for a double halo on a RB. He does amazing work and personally emails you back. You would get a quote within hours.



That's good to know! I'm going to look I to his work. I get confused With the different pave styles. It's so confusing! And with sizing! I think I'm a 4.75, but I worry since nobody has a ring that's 4.75 to try!


----------



## Jeanxy

rogersa said:


> That's good to know! I'm going to look I to his work. I get confused With the different pave styles. It's so confusing! And with sizing! I think I'm a 4.75, but I worry since nobody has a ring that's 4.75 to try!



When I went to get my ring sized at Tiffany's they had 3/4 and 1/4 sizes there! Try getting your ring sized there.  My ring size is a 3.75.


----------



## Jeanxy

Miss Kris said:


> Not on the iPad since I can't upload. It's the tacori 2620
> 
> http://www.tacori.com/Engagement-Rings#/2620RDMDP



I love that Tacori!! I'm sure it is beautiful on your hand!


----------



## sjunky13

rogersa said:


> That's good to know! I'm going to look I to his work. I get confused With the different pave styles. It's so confusing! And with sizing! I think I'm a 4.75, but I worry since nobody has a ring that's 4.75 to try!


 
His work is all hand forged. Amazing. Also he was very promt and pleasant to email with.
You can modify anything. I added the double halo and he got back in 10 minutes with the added cost. I have not had anythin done with him yet. 
I am bad and going today to look at the Soleste! LOL. You are partially to blame here!

I also have my stone lady looking for a cushion stone. If I did get the cushion loose, I would go Victor or Erica Grace.I love love love her designs too! 

I know you will be very happy. I know how it become an obsession! I took a few days off from obsessing and now I am more clear. I was ready to buy a soleste the other day, my husband told me no, while we were in Tiffany's and to research more. They just got a new one in for me to look at. 
I am not rushing this. I tried before and was over stressed. 
I agree with the posters here. let your bf take over for a while or maybe focus on something else for a few days. So many choices and directions will make you insane.


----------



## rogersa

Jeanxy said:
			
		

> When I went to get my ring sized at Tiffany's they had 3/4 and 1/4 sizes there! Try getting your ring sized there.  My ring size is a 3.75.



They had the sizes on the ring sizer?


----------



## Jeanxy

rogersa said:


> They had the sizes on the ring sizer?



Yes! They had them on their huge ring of ring sizes but it's kind of strange because the SAs in the Engagement section didn't have it, but the repairs department had 1/4 sizes.  When I went two weeks ago to have my ring sized, she actually had one in 3.75.  Maybe call to ask if they do have those sizes prior to going there.


----------



## sjunky13

rogersa said:


> That's good to know! I'm going to look I to his work. I get confused With the different pave styles. It's so confusing! And with sizing! I think I'm a 4.75, but I worry since nobody has a ring that's 4.75 to try!


 
His work is all hand forged. Amazing. Also he was very promt and pleasant to email with.
You can modify anything. I added the double halo and he got back in 10 minutes with the added cost. I have not had anythin done with him yet. 
I am bad and going today to look at the Soleste! LOL. You are partially to blame here!

I also have my stone lady looking for a cushion stone. If I did get the cushion loose, I would go Victor or Erica Grace.I love love love her designs too! 

I know you will be very happy. I know how it become an obsession! I took a few days off from obsessing and now I am more clear. I was ready to buy a soleste the other day, my husband told me no, while we were in Tiffany's and to research more. They just got a new one in for me to look at. 
I am not rushing this. I tried before and was over stressed. 
I agree with the posters here. let your bf take over for a while or maybe focus on something else for a few days. So many choices and directions will make you insane.


----------



## rogersa

sjunky13 said:
			
		

> His work is all hand forged. Amazing. Also he was very promt and pleasant to email with.
> You can modify anything. I added the double halo and he got back in 10 minutes with the added cost. I have not had anythin done with him yet.
> I am bad and going today to look at the Soleste! LOL. You are partially to blame here!
> 
> I also have my stone lady looking for a cushion stone. If I did get the cushion loose, I would go Victor or Erica Grace.I love love love her designs too!
> 
> I know you will be very happy. I know how it become an obsession! I took a few days off from obsessing and now I am more clear. I was ready to buy a soleste the other day, my husband told me no, while we were in Tiffany's and to research more. They just got a new one in for me to look at.
> I am not rushing this. I tried before and was over stressed.
> I agree with the posters here. let your bf take over for a while or maybe focus on something else for a few days. So many choices and directions will make you insane.



From looking at Tiffany's and looking around, I just don't fully feel comfortable at Tiffany's anymore! Knowing the quality of hand made work I can get for whatever price, the mark up is insane! And knowing how much the mark up is, and what it's actually worth, that I'm not ok with. I totally understand it though! Because I do want some sort of name, but not with a giant markup. I need to decide if I want a round of a cushion halo. I think cushion is the way to go... Maybe! I take breaks here and there, but I'm sure until I have that ring on my finger I don't think I'll stop! Hahaha


----------



## Miss Kris

rogersa said:


> They had the sizes on the ring sizer?



My jeweler has the ring sizer with 1/4 and 3/4 sizes, so i am sure Tiffany would have it too somewhere. I thought i was a 4.5 but when I got my ring it was too big.  I went and got sized and I am between a 3.5 and 3.75. Now i have to get it resized . For now they have a ring guard on it but it definitely needs something better than that


----------



## Miss Kris

rogersa said:


> From looking at Tiffany's and looking around, I just don't fully feel comfortable at Tiffany's anymore! Knowing the quality of hand made work I can get for whatever price, the mark up is insane! And knowing how much the mark up is, and what it's actually worth, that I'm not ok with. I totally understand it though! Because I do want some sort of name, but not with a giant markup. I need to decide if I want a round of a cushion halo. I think cushion is the way to go... Maybe! I take breaks here and there, but I'm sure until I have that ring on my finger I don't think I'll stop! Hahaha



Get both!  Round stone, cushion halo!  At least then if you change your mind down the road and want a round halo, its a cheaper fix than having to switch the stone 

PS:  definiely love cushion halos over round halos though


----------



## rogersa

Miss Kris said:
			
		

> Get both!  Round stone, cushion halo!  At least then if you change your mind down the road and want a round halo, its a cheaper fix than having to switch the stone
> 
> PS:  definiely love cushion halos over round halos though



I saw a picture comparing the pave work of Leon and a bunch of other really well known people that you guys mentioned and I love Leon's work... I'm really hoping he can do what we want. We just want the 811, but the halo of the heidy. So still a thin band and the pretty delicate basket, but the halo of the other.


----------



## ame

Just so you know: If that one is the one I am thinking of, that girl had a custom ring made to fit around it or wore it with no wedding band.


----------



## rogersa

ame said:
			
		

> Just so you know: If that one is the one I am thinking of, that girl had a custom ring made to fit around it or wore it with no wedding band.



Ok so I guess I just need to be realistic. I want it to sit flush! I also think that if we can afford a 2.5-3 carat round, I would like to do no halo, otherwise it will be a 2 carat halo... We came across this today, which has three sides of pave which means I'd have to wear a spacer. But it's more of what I can picture as an engagement ring. However, so is the 811 by Leon... http://jewelsbyericagrace.smugmug.com/SOLD-ITEMS-1/214-Round-Brilliant-Leon-Mege/15274538_dVjc5s 

I'm not sure how thick the band is but I would like probably 1.5 or 1.8 mm 
Any thoughts on deciding would be SO HELPFUL! My boyfriend and I both love the two...and I don't worry as much about the single halo being dated as I did with the double. Oh boy, I've opened another sparkly can of diamonds! It is fun to get everyones opinions and sort through it with my boyfriend


----------



## Miss Kris

rogersa said:


> Ok so I guess I just need to be realistic. I want it to sit flush! I also think that if we can afford a 2.5-3 carat round, I would like to do no halo, otherwise it will be a 2 carat halo... We came across this today, which has three sides of pave which means I'd have to wear a spacer. But it's more of what I can picture as an engagement ring. However, so is the 811 by Leon... http://jewelsbyericagrace.smugmug.com/SOLD-ITEMS-1/214-Round-Brilliant-Leon-Mege/15274538_dVjc5s
> 
> I'm not sure how thick the band is but I would like probably 1.5 or 1.8 mm
> Any thoughts on deciding would be SO HELPFUL! My boyfriend and I both love the two...and I don't worry as much about the single halo being dated as I did with the double. Oh boy, I've opened another sparkly can of diamonds! It is fun to get everyones opinions and sort through it with my boyfriend



You are just confusing yourself at this point. Really, step back and relax.  If you keep worrying so much about perfection, you will never find it nor be happy. The way to find it is to just let your boyfriend pick it for you.  It will mean much more for you that way and will define "perfect" for you.  I guarantee you that you will not look at what he picks and say "terrible choice". 

With that said, almost every ring you have posted/liked here has been a halo.  I would stick with that.  And I know I said it once, but I know you guys are just starting out/just getting out of school.  Please be careful with the amount you spend.  There are ALOT of unexpected expenses within the first 10 years of graduation.  You never want to work just to replenish the money spent on the ring.  It needs to be an equal balance.  You said he will work for a year or 1.5 years to put the money back in the account, which is really not good.  I'm just worried for you...


----------



## rogersa

Miss Kris said:
			
		

> You are just confusing yourself at this point. Really, step back and relax.  If you keep worrying so much about perfection, you will never find it nor be happy. The way to find it is to just let your boyfriend pick it for you.  It will mean much more for you that way and will define "perfect" for you.  I guarantee you that you will not look at what he picks and say "terrible choice".
> 
> With that said, almost every ring you have posted/liked here has been a halo.  I would stick with that.  And I know I said it once, but I know you guys are just starting out/just getting out of school.  Please be careful with the amount you spend.  There are ALOT of unexpected expenses within the first 10 years of graduation.  You never want to work just to replenish the money spent on the ring.  It needs to be an equal balance.  You said he will work for a year or 1.5 years to put the money back in the account, which is really not good.  I'm just worried for you...



He won't have to work that long to earn it back, he'll be making about 3 times the ring starting off and he's comfortable with that. He has a budget and he's staying within that. He said if he picked now it would be the round with pave solitaire type. So I'm not sure what we'll end up with but it'll work out in the end.


----------



## Miss Kris

rogersa said:


> He won't have to work that long to earn it back, he'll be making about 3 times the ring starting off and he's comfortable with that. He has a budget and he's staying within that. He said if he picked now it would be the round with pave solitaire type. So I'm not sure what we'll end up with but it'll work out in the end.



Ok, I mean it's your money but it just worries me a bit because I was just in your shoes a few years ago and I was shocked to see the expenses that hit within the first few years. In the grand scheme, a ring isn't that important.  I think they said you should never spend more than 3mths salary to be budgeting comfortably.  Just don't want to see you in a pickle over a ring


----------



## twitspie

Rogersa you have amazing taste in rings!


----------



## rogersa

Miss Kris said:
			
		

> Ok, I mean it's your money but it just worries me a bit because I was just in your shoes a few years ago and I was shocked to see the expenses that hit within the first few years. In the grand scheme, a ring isn't that important.  I think they said you should never spend more than 3mths salary to be budgeting comfortably.  Just don't want to see you in a pickle over a ring



I understand, and that's why I have such a hard time deciding because it is just a ring. But it's a ring I'll have my entire life. 

I love pave so I'll just have to see what Leon says about combining the two ring. There's a few with rows of pave in the halo and the band that we like as well but my boyfriend is now saying we have to decide! So I'm extra nervous. He doesnt want to make the decision on his own, but we'll figure something out!


----------



## ame

rogersa said:


> *Ok so I guess I just need to be realistic. *





rogersa said:


> He won't have to work that long to earn it back, he'll be making about 3 times the ring starting off and he's comfortable with that. He has a budget and he's staying within that. He said if he picked now it would be the round with pave solitaire type. So I'm not sure what we'll end up with but it'll work out in the end.


Wait a minute...he has no money/job now? How is he paying for this ring??? If he's not paying in full up front, and has to go into debt for a ring, you need to wait to get engaged til he's worked a while and can outright pay for this thing or you need to scale WAY WAY back on this ring you want, and upgrade at another point in your life. You are seriously setting yourself up for serious disappointment with this expectation of a 2-3ct ring right out of college. He might make it back quickly, MIGHT, but that assumes EVERYTHING goes according to the plan you guys seem to have. Life doesn't always go that way. 

I mean this in the most tactful way I can muster which isn't very tactful probably, but yes, you do need to be realistic, and I honestly up til now don't believe you are. I think you've got an idea in your head of what you want, which is great, but I think the sizes and costs for this idea are way over what this kid can reasonably afford without going into debt.  If he cannot afford this within a year, to buy it without debt, then he needs to wait to buy it and you both need to calm down about buying a ring. What if you buy this now on the premise that he can pay it off over a year and he either doesn't get the job he's banking on or loses it because he either hates it or they think he's not a good fit? Then he's on the hook for 30K he can't payoff. 

You are also very involved in this, especially for someone who doesn't seem to know EXACTLY what you want, and what he can afford right now. You've changed courses now like 6 times in less than a few weeks.

Don't buy a ring that you cannot afford right now/at the time of purchase.


----------



## rogersa

ame said:
			
		

> Wait a minute...he has no money/job now? How is he paying for this ring??? If he's not paying in full up front, and has to go into debt for a ring, you need to wait to get engaged til he's worked a while and can outright pay for this thing or you need to scale WAY WAY back on this ring you want, and upgrade at another point in your life. You are seriously setting yourself up for serious disappointment with this expectation of a 2-3ct ring right out of college. He might make it back quickly, MIGHT, but that assumes EVERYTHING goes according to the plan you guys seem to have. Life doesn't always go that way.
> 
> I mean this in the most tactful way I can muster which isn't very tactful probably, but yes, you do need to be realistic, and I honestly up til now don't believe you are. I think you've got an idea in your head of what you want, which is great, but I think the sizes and costs for this idea are way over what this kid can reasonably afford without going into debt.  If he cannot afford this within a year, to buy it without debt, then he needs to wait to buy it and you both need to calm down about buying a ring. What if you buy this now on the premise that he can pay it off over a year and he either doesn't get the job he's banking on or loses it because he either hates it or they think he's not a good fit? Then he's on the hook for 30K he can't payoff.
> 
> You are also very involved in this, especially for someone who doesn't seem to know EXACTLY what you want, and what he can afford right now. You've changed courses now like 6 times in less than a few weeks.
> 
> Don't buy a ring that you cannot afford right now/at the time of purchase.



He has over double the amount he wants to spend on the ring.... I'm not entirely comfortable talking about money, especially when it's not my own. But he would never go into debt for a ring, nor would I let him. I love him enough to wait, which even with the money saved I have suggested. But that isn't up to me. 

He isn't going into debt for a ring.


----------



## ame

Ok, I just had to get that out there.


----------



## scarlet555

wonderful advise Ame.  And Rogersa you are so thoughtful.  Rogersa, I loved the Leon M. Solitaire, what a sparkler!  Watch out for stuff that can't be sized though.   You and your FI have both looked into this carefully, and that is the way to go to make the right choice.  Keep us posted....


----------



## rogersa

scarlet555 said:
			
		

> wonderful advise Ame.  And Rogersa you are so thoughtful.  Rogersa, I loved the Leon M. Solitaire, what a sparkler!  Watch out for stuff that can't be sized though.   You and your FI have both looked into this carefully, and that is the way to go to make the right choice.  Keep us posted....



Thanks! I do love it. So beautiful. We'll have to see what we come up with! I would love a full diamond band but ill
Have to do the 5-7 without for the future. 

I do want to say that I told my boyfriend if he wants to get engaged and do a full pave band I'm ok with that too. For me, I would rather a band like that than a smaller diamond. I prefer the look- its beautiful but it's not for me. That sounds bad but it's not the way I mean for it to come out. My point is that I'm not one of those women that make their boyfriend get them whatever it is that they want no matter what. He has options, including waiting! 

If anyone has any suggestions for Leon rings or photos that would be much appreciated! I'm going to hold off for a bit and see where it takes us.


----------



## Miss Kris

One more thing I will say about money...if he has say, 60k in savings, and isn't going into actual debt for the ring, it's still a -30k, no matter how you look at it.  That is 30k that should probably go towards a house or something of equiv. investment.  It is much better to have a 60k down payment than a 30k down payment.  I just think it makes more sense to spend that on a ring when you are established, secure in your job, etc, vs when you are starting out.  It is darn near impossible to have a solid budget plan when first starting out, because alot of unexpected things will be thrown your way and. It is hard to anticipate them.  You can get a beautiful,large ring for under 20k, and even 20k is alot at your age.  Just be sure he is spending this because he wants to, and not because he feels that you will be unhappy with him spending anything less than that/that you have your heart set on something in that price range. At the same time,make sure that he doesn't feel that he NEEDS to spend that much to be a good fiance.  I don't mean this as offensive at all, but I hate seeing people fall into potential pit falls.  And, in this economy, it is very easy for companies to lay off new employees unfortunately.  Plus, when you own a house, you never know what could go wrong.  A new roof?  15k, a fence?  5k, new water heater? 5k. So that 30k can really come in handy in the near future.  FWIW, my DF makes much more your rings price range, as do I, but I told him not to go over a certain amount because I wanted to keep the money for more important things.  It isn't always about what you can afford, it's what makes the most financial sense for the future.


----------



## rogersa

Miss Kris said:
			
		

> One more thing I will say about money...if he has say, 60k in savings, and isn't going into actual debt for the ring, it's still a -30k, no matter how you look at it.  That is 30k that should probably go towards a house or something of equiv. investment.  It is much better to have a 60k down payment than a 30k down payment.  I just think it makes more sense to spend that on a ring when you are established, secure in your job, etc, vs when you are starting out.  It is darn near impossible to have a solid budget plan when first starting out, because alot of unexpected things will be thrown your way and. It is hard to anticipate them.  You can get a beautiful,large ring for under 20k, and even 20k is alot at your age.  Just be sure he is spending this because he wants to, and not because he feels that you will be unhappy with him spending anything less than that/that you have your heart set on something in that price range. At the same time,make sure that he doesn't feel that he NEEDS to spend that much to be a good fiance.  I don't mean this as offensive at all, but I hate seeing people fall into potential pit falls.  And, in this economy, it is very easy for companies to lay off new employees unfortunately.  Plus, when you own a house, you never know what could go wrong.  A new roof?  15k, a fence?  5k, new water heater? 5k. So that 30k can really come in handy in the near future.  FWIW, my DF makes much more your rings price range, as do I, but I told him not to go over a certain amount because I wanted to keep the money for more important things.  It isn't always about what you can afford, it's what makes the most financial sense for the future.



I would NEVER be unhappy with anything he decided to get me. A ring from a machine would be fine. I even just mentioned that I'd be fine with just an eternity band. I think that this has become about something else entirely. My parents are putting money into a down payment. We're also going to be engaged for at least 2 years. So... I don't know what else to say here and I don't think I need to defend it anymore. I'm not trying to be rude but I was simply asking what style people prefer and if there is any input about that- not money.


----------



## MaryGrace

Here is a copy of frankiextah's post on pricescope (as I am not allowed to link it) comparing the settings of LM, SK, and VC for her 2.32 ct diamond. Yes, it is the same diamond in each setting. She did mention that SK and VC were easier to work with than LM. 

I hope this helps.

_Several PS'ers have asked to see comparison photos and also descriptive comparisons of my 3 ring settings made by Victor Canera, Steven Kirsch and Leon mege ... so here you are ...

- halo size : LM being the largest because of the larger pave stones on the halo. LM halo is 1.9mm, SK halo is 1.3mm, VC halo is 1.5mm
- setting height : LM being the lowest, SK and VC are pretty much the same, table of the diamond is a little over 7mm measured from the top of the finger
- prong size : LM and VC's prongs are very similar. SK's prongs are very thin, almost too thin
- donut : LM's donut is very large, VC and SK's are small, approx. at 5mm in diameter
- ring shank : LM's being the thickest at 1.95mm, SK's is at 1.85mm, and VC's is at 1.8mm

overall comments on the settings:

LM pros -
- good prongs, diamond set off square where the prongs rest on the kite facets, so the center stone was set very securely
- good tilt angle of the halo
- the cutdown pave was done very elegantly

LM cons -
- donut too large, creating an "empty box" effect at the gallery area
- straight stems, which accentuated the "empty box" effect at the gallery area
- halo too large and overwhelmed the center stone
- excessive metal between center stone and the halo
- excessive metal at the lip (side) of the halo

SK pros -
- small donut and curved struts
- elegant cutdown pave
- unique 2-row pace halo style

SK cons -
- the halo was too thin
- the halo was a little too small for the center stone - the stone had to set a little higher to fit into the setting
- prongs were too thin. the 4 prongs were not evenly spaced so they were pointing at different directions
- the halo was not exactly 100% a perfect circle. pave diamonds were not uniform in size. a few of them were poking out beyond the edge of the halo making the halo looking a little bumpy
- thought this ring was supposed to be hand forged but saw obvious casting parts and was not told about this

VC pros -
- perfect sized halo
- great prongs, elegant, dainty but still strong, pointing acutely at every corner of the table
- minimal amount of metal at the lip of the halo
- small donut and curved struts
- elegant cutdown pave
- perfect tilt angle on the halo
- ring is 100% hand forged, with no casting elements

VC cons -
- that he is not in NYC near me !
Last edited by frankiextah on 02 Oct 2011 00:32, edited 1 time in total._


----------



## surfergirljen

Rogersa, I feel for you! Been following your thread every now and then...  It feels like such a big decision! I always knew I wanted a solitaire so that really narrowed things down a lot for me but there are so many beautiful designs out there! 

It's funny, I'm obviously from my postings FULLY involved in the decision re: my "ugrade" (doing and enjoying all the research - it's a very pleasant distraction from work and pregnancy pains!)... but all of this designing one's original ring stuff seems so foreign to me! Not to say it's not uncommon these days - my sister in law was there at every step of her custom made ring and that's fine - but it's kind of romantic to let him choose too!  My brother, I think, did it PERFECTLY - he took her out to Birks and Tiffany's and a few places one day and asked her to show him the one style she loved the most... then he (with my help!  ) took it from there and she was not disappointed!   He ended up at Tiffany's and was thrilled with his choice ... they spent under $10K and she has a stunning embrace ring, and hey - one day 10 years down the road she always has the option to upgrade there to any style/size she wants! I know right now she can't even imagine doing that but the option is always there, right? 

I guess what I'm saying too... is that I never ever thought I'd upgrade or change my setting but both me and my sister did and we've both married for less than 10 years (so not that long even)... I lost my original one, she tired of the rather modern setting he chose... the point is, I don't think you should put TOO much pressure on this ring being perfect as you never know, you might upgrade down the road, or it could be lost or stolen, or even tire of the halo?  2-3 carat solitaires are MONSTER rings for newly engaged young couples aren't they? I mean WOW - 3 carats?!  I still don't know anyone who has one like that, even wives of CEO's!  I mean if you can swing it, go for it! And only you and BF know for sure if you're comfortable with that. That's definitely not our business... my point is maybe you're making this too hard on both of you.  Maybe it's not totally necessary to get THE RING right now?  You could always upgrade to your dream ring in 10 years and take some of the pressure off of feeling like it has to be absolutely perfect/as big as you'll ever want it to be? 

It sounds like whatever you do you're going to end up with one gorgeous ring! I'd just hate for all the romance to go out of it with all the stress! And it's true if it is financially stressful it's not good - you never want to look at it as a sign of something negative, only positive... even if it's "only" 1 carat right now, KWIM? 

Good luck!


----------



## twitspie

totally agree with surfergirljen!!! well said!


----------



## twitspie

That's a great report, so Frankie reset her same diamond three times in the same style 

VC one is stunning....but they all are to be fair!


----------



## Miss Kris

rogersa said:


> I would NEVER be unhappy with anything he decided to get me. A ring from a machine would be fine. I even just mentioned that I'd be fine with just an eternity band. I think that this has become about something else entirely. My parents are putting money into a down payment. We're also going to be engaged for at least 2 years. So... I don't know what else to say here and I don't think I need to defend it anymore. I'm not trying to be rude but I was simply asking what style people prefer and if there is any input about that- not money.



Style and money are one in the same though. I think you have gotten plenty of advice here btw. We can't keep helping you if you keep changing your mind about what you want,and I'm sure your boyfriend feels the same way.  I am going to bow out though, I have no more advice to give you. Best of luck


----------



## Miss Kris

surfergirljen said:


> Rogersa, I feel for you! Been following your thread every now and then...  It feels like such a big decision! I always knew I wanted a solitaire so that really narrowed things down a lot for me but there are so many beautiful designs out there!
> 
> It's funny, I'm obviously from my postings FULLY involved in the decision re: my "ugrade" (doing and enjoying all the research - it's a very pleasant distraction from work and pregnancy pains!)... but all of this designing one's original ring stuff seems so foreign to me! Not to say it's not uncommon these days - my sister in law was there at every step of her custom made ring and that's fine - but it's kind of romantic to let him choose too!  My brother, I think, did it PERFECTLY - he took her out to Birks and Tiffany's and a few places one day and asked her to show him the one style she loved the most... then he (with my help!  ) took it from there and she was not disappointed!   He ended up at Tiffany's and was thrilled with his choice ... they spent under $10K and she has a stunning embrace ring, and hey - one day 10 years down the road she always has the option to upgrade there to any style/size she wants! I know right now she can't even imagine doing that but the option is always there, right?
> 
> I guess what I'm saying too... is that I never ever thought I'd upgrade or change my setting but both me and my sister did and we've both married for less than 10 years (so not that long even)... I lost my original one, she tired of the rather modern setting he chose... the point is, I don't think you should put TOO much pressure on this ring being perfect as you never know, you might upgrade down the road, or it could be lost or stolen, or even tire of the halo?  2-3 carat solitaires are MONSTER rings for newly engaged young couples aren't they? I mean WOW - 3 carats?!  I still don't know anyone who has one like that, even wives of CEO's!  I mean if you can swing it, go for it! And only you and BF know for sure if you're comfortable with that. That's definitely not our business... my point is maybe you're making this too hard on both of you.  Maybe it's not totally necessary to get THE RING right now?  You could always upgrade to your dream ring in 10 years and take some of the pressure off of feeling like it has to be absolutely perfect/as big as you'll ever want it to be?
> 
> It sounds like whatever you do you're going to end up with one gorgeous ring! I'd just hate for all the romance to go out of it with all the stress! And it's true if it is financially stressful it's not good - you never want to look at it as a sign of something negative, only positive... even if it's "only" 1 carat right now, KWIM?
> 
> Good luck!



Completely agree and I think this sums up what several of us have been trying to say...but sort of feel like it has been ignored.  It's really not necessary to have the perfect ring in your 20s. Financially, it doesn't really make sense. You should always have something to "want" for IMO.  Maybe OP should get a fake setting for now until she finds the perfect ring.


----------



## ame

rogersa said:


> I would NEVER be unhappy with anything he decided to get me. A ring from a machine would be fine. I even just mentioned that I'd be fine with just an eternity band. I think that this has become about something else entirely. *My parents are putting money into a down payment.* We're also going to be engaged for at least 2 years. So... I don't know what else to say here and I don't think I need to defend it anymore. I'm not trying to be rude but I was simply asking what style people prefer and if there is any input about that- not money.






Miss Kris said:


> Completely agree and I think this sums up what several of us have been trying to say...but sort of feel like it has been ignored.  It's really not necessary to have the perfect ring in your 20s. Financially, it doesn't really make sense.


Agreed. 

I think you're wrapped up in the excitement of what could be given to you, which is fine, but you really are not thinking about the reality of how HUGE a financial spend this is. *If he has twice what this ring will cost in the bank, why is your family paying a downpayment?! *That contradicts everything you've said. I feel like when you first started out looking, you had one thing and mind, and the longer you look, the more you see, the bigger your eyes and dreams seem to be. 

You might have asked about style, but with your wants and what appeals to you changing rapidly and so often, I think you need to slow it down and bow out. Let him get you what he can afford in the same vein of what you want. In 10 years or whatever when you are more financially sound, have a couple kids, careers, a home...then talk about the dream ring.  Your ring doesn't HAVE to be the one you get engaged and married with. It's about where you were when you got married. Not about showing off your futures, marriage is not about a ring. 

We really are not trying to tear you down. We want you to step back and think about this long and hard, and let HIM do the work. 

I too am stepping out of this thread. 


twitspie said:


> That's a great report, so Frankie reset her same diamond three times in the same style
> 
> VC one is stunning....but they all are to be fair!


She did and they're all AMAZING.


----------



## Miss Kris

I have to say just one more thing. I looked at your past posting history, and you have been posting these threads since July of 2010??  You have been searching for rings with your boyfriend for almost 2 years? And, it says you had been looking a year before that.  I'm more confused than ever.  Ok,I'm out


----------



## surfergirljen

moi aussie... bon chance Rogersa!


----------



## sjunky13

MaryGrace said:


> Here is a copy of frankiextah's post on pricescope (as I am not allowed to link it) comparing the settings of LM, SK, and VC for her 2.32 ct diamond. Yes, it is the same diamond in each setting. She did mention that SK and VC were easier to work with than LM.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> _Several PS'ers have asked to see comparison photos and also descriptive comparisons of my 3 ring settings made by Victor Canera, Steven Kirsch and Leon mege ... so here you are ..._
> 
> _- halo size : LM being the largest because of the larger pave stones on the halo. LM halo is 1.9mm, SK halo is 1.3mm, VC halo is 1.5mm_
> _- setting height : LM being the lowest, SK and VC are pretty much the same, table of the diamond is a little over 7mm measured from the top of the finger_
> _- prong size : LM and VC's prongs are very similar. SK's prongs are very thin, almost too thin_
> _- donut : LM's donut is very large, VC and SK's are small, approx. at 5mm in diameter_
> _- ring shank : LM's being the thickest at 1.95mm, SK's is at 1.85mm, and VC's is at 1.8mm_
> 
> _overall comments on the settings:_
> 
> _LM pros -_
> _- good prongs, diamond set off square where the prongs rest on the kite facets, so the center stone was set very securely_
> _- good tilt angle of the halo_
> _- the cutdown pave was done very elegantly_
> 
> _LM cons -_
> _- donut too large, creating an "empty box" effect at the gallery area_
> _- straight stems, which accentuated the "empty box" effect at the gallery area_
> _- halo too large and overwhelmed the center stone_
> _- excessive metal between center stone and the halo_
> _- excessive metal at the lip (side) of the halo_
> 
> _SK pros -_
> _- small donut and curved struts_
> _- elegant cutdown pave_
> _- unique 2-row pace halo style_
> 
> _SK cons -_
> _- the halo was too thin_
> _- the halo was a little too small for the center stone - the stone had to set a little higher to fit into the setting_
> _- prongs were too thin. the 4 prongs were not evenly spaced so they were pointing at different directions_
> _- the halo was not exactly 100% a perfect circle. pave diamonds were not uniform in size. a few of them were poking out beyond the edge of the halo making the halo looking a little bumpy_
> _- thought this ring was supposed to be hand forged but saw obvious casting parts and was not told about this_
> 
> _VC pros -_
> _- perfect sized halo_
> _- great prongs, elegant, dainty but still strong, pointing acutely at every corner of the table_
> _- minimal amount of metal at the lip of the halo_
> _- small donut and curved struts_
> _- elegant cutdown pave_
> _- perfect tilt angle on the halo_
> _- ring is 100% hand forged, with no casting elements_
> 
> _VC cons -_
> _- that he is not in NYC near me !_
> _Last edited by frankiextah on 02 Oct 2011 00:32, edited 1 time in total._


 

Her thread made me contact Victor.


----------



## MaryGrace

Miss Kris said:


> I have to say just one more thing. I looked at your past posting history, and you have been posting these threads since July of 2010??  You have been searching for rings with your boyfriend for almost 2 years? And, it says you had been looking a year before that.  I'm more confused than ever.  Ok,I'm out



To be fair, I've been in rogersa's position.  When my now-fiance brought up marriage and looking for rings, evaluating diamonds and settings became a full-time hobby for me.  That was a year and half ago.  He just proposed at the end of November with a ring that I did not pick out.  The wait was nerve-racking!  And why did he ask me to look at rings?  The nerve!  Men should not ask women to go ring shopping unless they are going to propose within 6 months.


----------



## Miss Kris

MaryGrace said:


> To be fair, I've been in rogersa's position.  When my now-fiance brought up marriage and looking for rings, evaluating diamonds and settings became a full-time hobby for me.  That was a year and half ago.  He just proposed at the end of November with a ring that I did not pick out.  The wait was nerve-racking!  And why did he ask me to look at rings?  The nerve!  Men should not ask women to go ring shopping unless they are going to propose within 6 months.



I just have trouble telling truth from fiction sometimes.  x

Out for real this time, just wanted to respond since you quoted me!  Peace out, homies


----------



## MaryGrace

rogersa said:


> That's good to know! I'm going to look I to his work. I get confused With the different pave styles. It's so confusing! And with sizing! I think I'm a 4.75, but I worry since nobody has a ring that's 4.75 to try!



Go to ebay and buy a $10 USD wedding band in 4.75 and wear it for a while to see if it's comfortable.  You may want to buy a 4.5 and 5 as well and test them out in the real world.  That's what I did.  I also wear a 4.75.  

Or ...

Get a really pretty ring in a 4.75 and wear it on your left hand until he proposes.  I did that too.



surfergirljen said:


> 2-3 carat solitaires are MONSTER rings for newly engaged young couples aren't they? I mean WOW - 3 carats?! I still don't know anyone who has one like that, even wives of CEO's! I mean if you can swing it, go for it!
> 
> It sounds like whatever you do you're going to end up with one gorgeous ring! I'd just hate for all the romance to go out of it with all the stress! And it's true if it is financially stressful it's not good - you never want to look at it as a sign of something negative, only positive... even if it's "only" 1 carat right now, KWIM?
> 
> Good luck!



3 ct is really, really big, especially for a 4.75 finger.  Although my fiance could comfortably afford a huge rock, I specifically told him NO BIGGER THAN 3/4 CARAT.  He got me a lovely .86 ct princess solitaire.  I nearly kicked him for being so lavish.  

I don't know anyone who has more than a 1.5 ct ring, with the average around 1 ct.  And the people I know are quite well-off.  My fiance earns XX times more than what my e-ring cost.  Seriously, a ridiculous amount more but I don't want to disclose his exact earnings.  Should he have spent more?  No.  I want more bathrooms in our next house.  LOL.  Some of the posters on these forums are very, very wealthy.  A 6-ct AGS 000, D, IF/F is a no-problem purchase, and the same is true for their real world friends.  It's normal in their world, but not in mine.  I'm taking a guess that the super rich world isn't yours either. 

Be mindful of what other women of any age in your position are getting because that will help determine what carat size is appropriate for you.  You could go slightly larger though.  Just slightly.  Most women feel awkward if their rings look too "showy" next to those of their friends.  Slightly bigger seems fine though.  Aim for that.

I think you'll love whatever you get.  I just hope you get it soon.  I know how aggravating it can be waiting for a proposal.  It's like waiting for Santa except Santa isn't telling you what day he's coming.  It might be this year.  It could be next.  He knows what you like and want.  You've done your work.  It's time to breathe.  Yes, I know it's hard.

Funny, I originally wanted the Soleste too!


----------



## MaryGrace

Miss Kris said:


> I just have trouble telling truth from fiction sometimes.  x
> 
> Out for real this time, just wanted to respond since you quoted me!  Peace out, homies



I understand your concern and see your point.

Rogersa, have your boyfriend to go to pricescope and to ask the Rocky Talky forum how to get your ring within his budget.  Many men do this.  The posters there pick out the best diamonds with the best settings at the best price, most often UNDER BUDGET, for anyone asking for help.  You can feel safe if he goes there.  You would not have to worry about all this, not even the money.  

They will take care of him.  They know cushion cuts, RBs (all kinds), Victor Canera, Leon Mege, etc.  Good Old Gold is well known there.  Pricescope is for men who need to take charge.

If he loves you, he will do this.  You can get this burden of researching off your back.  He knows what you like.  He knows what you want.  It's his turn.  This pre-engagement has been dragging on long enough.  If he is serious, he will go to pricescope.

With the forums guidance, let him pick.  He will choose the right one.


----------



## Swanky

Can we get back on topic please? The OP isn't asking for money advice, life advice, etc. . . 
let's keep this on topic


----------



## SophiaLee

I'm almost positive that I read her budget is 15k, not 30k? Now how they plan on getting a colorless stone 2-3 cts, in a Leon Mege setting for that price is beyond me cuz that's what our budget was. 

I would kill my DH if he had me looking for rings for 2 years tho!


----------



## scarlet555

Looking for a ring takes time.  Rogersa and her BF are looking at rings together.  At this rate, they will find a wonderful ring.  Feel free not to comment if you have nothing nice to say!  JMO.  No it's really not a free for all and yes we should be courteous and mindful:  It's tpf!  

Rogersa please keep us posted of your progress.


----------



## Miss Kris

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Can we get back on topic please? The OP isn't asking for money advice, life advice, etc. . .
> let's keep this on topic



I just feel uncomfortable with anyone giving her advice on this range of.rings when you read her prior threads. I just hate to see encouragement of these brands when she started a thread about how she feels guilty. It feeds into it. If you are burning downpayment money on a ring, and stating that in other threads, I can't see how we should encourage any of these choices. Maybe we should help her find similar rings that are more budget friendly? She may not ask for financial advice in this thread, but if you look at her past threads, it all ties in and, IMO, is very important in the overall purchase


----------



## Miss Kris

scarlet555 said:


> Looking for a ring takes time.  Rogersa and her BF are looking at rings together.  At this rate, they will find a wonderful ring.  Feel free not to comment if you have nothing nice to say!  JMO.  No it's really not a free for all and yes we should be courteous and mindful:  It's tpf!
> 
> Rogersa please keep us posted of your progress.



Pretty sure everyone was just trying to help and use our experience to help her.  Read her other threads


----------



## SophiaLee

Oh I wasnt trying to b rude, I just remember her saying their budget was 15k and she wanted a D color I think? I didn't get anywhere close to 2 cts (1.3) and mine is an E so I'm wondering if my husband got ripped off? Lol. 

Also I'm positive if I looked at rings for 2 years I would change my mind many times


----------



## Swanky

Miss Kris said:


> I just feel uncomfortable with anyone giving her advice on this range of.rings when you read her prior threads. I just hate to see encouragement of these brands when she started a thread about how she feels guilty. It feeds into it. If you are burning downpayment money on a ring, and stating that in other threads, I can't see how we should encourage any of these choices.* Maybe we should help her find similar rings that are more budget friendly?* She may not ask for financial advice in this thread, but if you look at her past threads, it all ties in and, IMO, is very important in the overall purchase




I completely and totally agree 

But bringing up old threads is stirring the pot.  It's off topic and drama inducing, none of which we need.  I think people get so caught up in pointing fingers and stuff that they forget how to be respectful in their delivery.
It gets so counterproductive.
I can't count how many times a day I have to sit on my hands and not point out weird discrepancies, past comments, behavior, etc. . . 
it's none of my business and I've learned to 'pick my battles'.

:back2topic:


----------



## MaryGrace

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Can we get back on topic please? The OP isn't asking for money advice, life advice, etc. . .
> let's keep this on topic



Okay.



SophiaLee said:


> I'm almost positive that I read her budget is 15k, not 30k? Now how they plan on getting a colorless stone 2-3 cts, in a Leon Mege setting for that price is beyond me cuz that's what our budget was.
> 
> I would kill my DH if he had me looking for rings for 2 years tho!



That is what i was thinking! I went nuts waiting for my ring for 1.5 years!

$15K leaves about $5K for a customized setting and $10K for the diamond, which is about 1.5 ct cushion from GOG. I think that is about what Rogersa wanted in the beginning of this journey. 

Reviewing this and past threads, the posts seemed to encourage her to go bigger and pricier. I am in part to blame.

As her fiancé to be earmarked that money, I would like to respect that decision. She reported that both families are supportive of this and are freely offering help. How fortunate is that?

Rogersa, I apologize if I seemed judgmental or critical. I want you to have a ring you love. 

(PS I still think your BF needs to take this search off your hands and propose by June. No more waiting!)


----------



## sooyang

OP, i'm sorry this thread turned like this =(

With 15k budget, getting an icy white, high clarity, excellent cut GIA/AGS diamond is impossible.  Something(s) need to be given up(Shape(avc and rb are expensive), color, clarity, cut, setting quality etc.) to get to >2ct mark.  I did see a sparkly o-p color 2 carat RB with EGL cert in person for $7800 USD not long ago.  It was beautiful, though I have no idea about its cut quality.  Especially if you are on the pale side, warmer color diamonds will definitely look beautiful on you!

I considered AVC as well but I didn't like the fact that it shows up a wee bit smaller than an RB.
If you are open to other shapes, ovals/pears/marquise look bigger for its carat weight.  I saw a 3 carat w-x color vs2 pear on Leibish website for 15k last December.  It can be yellow enough to look fancy light yellow in the right setting.

Either that, or I think someone needs to put more $ to increase the budget.
Is your bf open to putting your $ towards the ring or upgrading later? ( It might not be right to say "your" $ but, anyways...)

I was once obsessed with e-rings and diamond size and settings!  My dream setting is a HW style halo ring with rb center made by victor canera.  But guess what?  Because of my budget restraint, I looked for another pretty setting( a simple Tiffany style knife edge solitaire ranging between $700 and $2k) and asked him to look for a GIA/AGS rb diamond with med~strong blue fluorescence, i or lower color, si clarity because I wanted to get the largest I could afford within my comfort zone.  Seeing diamonds of different color in natural light and other lighting environments really helped me figure out what I wanted.  

Or, there could be an upgrade later(which you already suggested to your bf), or you could have a blingy RHR one day.

I think it's important to know what options you have, as well as knowing your priorities and what you would rather compromise(eg. smaller diamond for better setting) before you tell your bf about what you want and let him choose.

Good luck!


----------



## Contessa

In my opinion, you don't have to spend $40K upward to have a gorgeous, drool-worthy ring. Besides, WHO on earth is going to ask about the price of the ring on your finger? And these stats, specs, etc.......what's the point? Go, see, try on, and choose the one that's right for YOU (not this forum)

Going custom is pricey, although it will save you paying for a brand name. 

I've known people who have racked up serious debt, and placed 2nd mortgages on their homes to buy diamonds and baubles (silly, if you ask me)

Here's my advice. State aloud what you're planning to do. Something like, "We are going to spend $25K for a diamond engagement ring" or whatever the $$ amount is. If it sounds silly or irrational when you say it aloud to one another, then re-consider. If you're both happy, then move on and don't look back. 

I have found that speaking my thoughts sometimes really helps in terms of making a huge purchasing decision. 

And I won't comment on the 3rd re-set of someone's halo.


----------



## Miss Kris

Contessa said:


> In my opinion, you don't have to spend $40K upward to have a gorgeous, drool-worthy ring. Besides, WHO on earth is going to ask about the price of the ring on your finger? And these stats, specs, etc.......what's the point? Go, see, try on, and choose the one that's right for YOU (not this forum)
> 
> Going custom is pricey, although it will save you paying for a brand name.
> 
> I've known people who have racked up serious debt, and placed 2nd mortgages on their homes to buy diamonds and baubles (silly, if you ask me)
> 
> Here's my advice. State aloud what you're planning to do. Something like, "We are going to spend $25K for a diamond engagement ring" or whatever the $$ amount is. If it sounds silly or irrational when you say it aloud to one another, then re-consider. If you're both happy, then move on and don't look back.
> 
> I have found that speaking my thoughts sometimes really helps in terms of making a huge purchasing decision.
> 
> And I won't comment on the 3rd re-set of someone's halo.



Agree 100%. When you see the beautiful rings here, it is easy to say that you want it too, but this sample is not the "norm" of society.  It has been mentioned in other threads, but really,a half carat is the norm in the US. And also realize that those getting huge rocks are not just starting out in life, they have established themselves. Unfortunately, it is an extremely rocky economy right now, and the 20 something's are getting hit the hardest job wise.  My brother is in a top school for engineering and has almost a 4.0. He thought people would be throwing money at him and that he would be starting at 75k. Not the case and he is having a rude awakening now.  Save every penny you can.  It's better to have a house and emergency fund than a huge rock.  There are gorg rings for way less than your budget even.  Heck, you could probably even go to a local jeweler and they could make you an almost identical copy to these name brands, and you may even have better service since they are smaller and can spend more time with each customer / build personal relationships. I always look at an engagement ring as where you were at that point in your life.  Savings before you have a job, etc...is not really where you "are" in life, if that makes sense.  Think of it like this... Instead of spending 30k, spend 15. That's 15k towards an emergency fund (house issues, broken down car,medical, whatever). I don't think anyone was trying to hurt you, OP, but it is very easy to get caught up in the "trends" and trying to keep up...and if you look in the financial threads here, you will see testimonies of people regretting doing that.  We are just trying to give an unbiased opinion of the whole situation. An outsiders view, per se


----------



## Miss Kris

And, as far as stats, a D is a waste of money IMO unless you plan to resell it. If you want colorless, go with an F because there is really no difference between the two. My DF got me an F, but I had told him I would have been ok with an I or a J even, because. Unless you are looking at it on a piece of white paper, it will be hard to tell.  Go with VS1 or VS2. VVS is another waste because who spends time looking at their ring under a microscope.  SI1 is even fine if you see it in person.

As far as brand, besides Tiffanys, most likely the people that we see daily won't even know who these designers are, so is the price worth it?


----------



## MaryGrace

Miss Kris said:


> Agree 100%. When you see the beautiful rings here, it is easy to say that you want it too, but this sample is not the "norm" of society.  It has been mentioned in other threads, but really,*a half carat is the norm in the US*.



It is lower!  According to the following article, the US average is 0.38 ct with a total e-ring cost of $2500-$3000. If you go into Kay or Shane Co, that describes most of their inventory.

http://ezinearticles.com/?Diamond-E...-a-Diamond-Engagement-Ring-in-2008&id=1034380


----------



## Miss Kris

MaryGrace said:


> It is lower!  According to the following article, the US average is 0.38 ct with a total e-ring cost of $2500-$3000. If you go into Kay or Shane Co, that describes most of their inventory.
> 
> http://ezinearticles.com/?Diamond-E...-a-Diamond-Engagement-Ring-in-2008&id=1034380



Even better!


----------



## rogersa

I'm not following this thread anymore. To the people that we're helpful and kind- thank you. 

This has turned into much more than I ever thought- obviously I learned my lesson that even though I didn't ask, people will feel the need to throw advice and ridiculous judgements at me, my family help and my relationship.


----------



## Candice0985

Miss Kris said:


> And, as far as stats, a D is a waste of money IMO unless you plan to resell it. If you want colorless, go with an F because there is really no difference between the two. My DF got me an F, but I had told him I would have been ok with an I or a J even, because. Unless you are looking at it on a piece of white paper, it will be hard to tell.  Go with VS1 or VS2. VVS is another waste because who spends time looking at their ring under a microscope.  SI1 is even fine if you see it in person.
> 
> As far as brand, besides Tiffanys, most likely the people that we see daily won't even know who these designers are, so is the price worth it?


x


----------



## Gimmethebag

rogersa said:


> I'm not following this thread anymore. To the people that we're helpful and kind- thank you.
> 
> This has turned into much more than I ever thought- obviously I learned my lesson that even though I didn't ask, people will feel the need to throw advice and ridiculous judgements at me, my family help and my relationship.


 
I know you are asking about carat weights and styles, but some posters are taking ALL information into consideration. 

I don't think anyone intends to be nasty or criticize your dreams. Posters are just VERY conscious about what expenses you will have coming up and don't want you to feel bad if you get a stone less than 2 carats. I was in your shoes two years ago, stressed about finding the perfect ring, and waiting a significant amount of time for my now DH to propose. He fortunately doesn't hold any crazy behavior during that time against me. 

My husband was also finishing law school, with an impressive GPA from a top 20 law school even. Regardless, we had a Tiffany retail budget and could afford a 1-1.5 carat ring paid in cash. I definitely didn't sacrifice anything with my ring, and in hindsight I am glad we got a FANTASTIC ring about 50% under budget. When we found my Tiffany ring and the price was right, my husband bought it THE NEXT DAY. All of a sudden, he wasn't dragging his feet! 

If you are waiting this long for a purchase, either your demands keep changing OR your boyfriend doesn't see the "value" in spending that much quite yet. In previous posts, he was adamantly wanting to purchase from Tiffany. Do you think he was waiting for a style that's more of a "value"... like a diamond that faces up larger than its carat weight and price? 

*Since you seem drawn to halo style rings, I would consider spending $15k on a 1.5 ct set in a halo setting. If you are going to be engaged for two years and it's not important that you have the "dream wedding" (we did, and I could have a 5 ct stone with nice specs for what it cost), and no emergencies come up then maybe get the best of both worlds with a 2.5 ct solitaire on your first anniversary!*

And for general advice for those in a similar position as Rogersa: 

I'm just posting this as a newlywed. You would be amazed at what expenses you will still have... and the surprises. Unfortunately, we're a 1-income household right now (fortunately, we have money from investments coming in too and it's my husband that's working) and from my experience, it is a HARD job market for those of us in our 20s. The lower level employees are always the first laid off... and I graduated from a top tier private university with 5 years of management experience even!

You may need to add some of your own savings to your gifted DP to get the home you REALLY want. Or need $$$ for renovations (we renovated our bathroom before even moving in). And the really cool furniture is really expensive... it's easy to spend $15k on a sofa or $8k on a chair when you want everything to be "perfect." It's one thing if your BF just goes out on his own accord and buys a 3 ct ring, and another if he feels like that is what you REALLY want (and expect despite lip service otherwise). He might want to spend the difference on things you could both enjoy during this special time in your lives... like a $20k honeymoon to the Maldives, a new car, upgraded kitchen, or furniture to fill up your new home.


----------



## Miss Kris

Miss Kris said:


> And, as far as stats, a D is a waste of money IMO unless you plan to resell it. If you want colorless, go with an F because there is really no difference between the two. My DF got me an F, but I had told him I would have been ok with an I or a J even, because. Unless you are looking at it on a piece of white paper, it will be hard to tell.  Go with VS1 or VS2. VVS is another waste because who spends time looking at their ring under a microscope.  SI1 is even fine if you see it in person.
> 
> As far as brand, besides Tiffanys, most likely the people that we see daily won't even know who these designers are, so is the price worth it?



I just want to clarify, I didn't mean get an F because I have one... Colorless is considered between D and F, so F will be cheaper and still be colorless


----------



## Eva14

I just want to thank the OP for posting pictures of all of those beautiful Tiffany rings!

I am in love with the yellow diamond Soleste. The white diamond Soleste is beautiful, too.

I hope that you're happy with whichever ring you chose.


----------

